# Orbán és a zsidók–A hízelgő átverés anatómiája (1. rész)



## Melitta (2016 Március 13)

Az alábbi írás először angolul, a _Hungarian Free Press_, majd az_ Amerikai Népszava_ és a _Hungarian Spectrum_ kiadásában jelent meg 2015 Novemberében a következő címmel:_ Is Hungary Taking Canada’s Jews for a Ride?_ E magyar nyelvű változat több helyen is frissítette az eredeti angol szöveget, és immáron több részletre bontva jelenik meg a _Kanadai Magyar Hírlap_ oldalain. A szerző ezúton szeretne köszönetet mondani Kertész Ákos, Kossuth Díjas írónak, Holokauszt túlélőnek, aki nagyszerű fordításával, stilisztikai érzékével járult hozzá e szöveg magyar nyelvű közléséhez.

(Elie Wiesel és Randolph L. Braham tiszteletére…)

*




Orbán Viktor

*Bevezetés az affinitás látszatát keltő hízelgés műfajába*

_“Ne arra hallgass, amit mondok, azt figyeld, mit teszek!”_

Orbán Viktor, Magyarország miniszterelnöke

Az affinitás látszatát keltő hízelgés, az átverési technikák legrégibb és talán legsikeresebb formája. Központi szerepet játszik az Ó Testamentumban. Éva ezzel a módszerrel vette rá Ádámot, hogy egyenek az Élet Fájának tiltott gyümölcséből, ami aztán az emberiség tragikus bukásához vezetett. Iskarióti Júdás a szeretet csókját színlelve, ugyanezzel a módszerrel árulta el Jézust. Durante (alias Dante) Alighieri az Isteni színjáték című remekművében, több mint 700 évvel ezelőtt, a Pokol legalsó bugyrába helyezte azokat, akik ugyanígy, szeretetet mímelve rabolták meg embertársaik lelkét, úgy csapták be a jóhiszeműeket, hogy visszaéltek a bizalmukkal. Dante tudta, hogy a szeretetet hazudó csábítás a leghatékonyabb és éppen ezért a leggyalázatosabb csalás. A legundorítóbb formája ennek, amit a gyermeket elcsábító pedofil pap tesz, aki visszaél a gyermek ártatlanságával, nyíltszívű bizalmával és szeretetével, és így rabolja el tőle eredendő jogát a boldogsághoz. A hazug, hízelgő szeretet eltereli a gyermek figyelmét a zavaráról és a természetes szégyenérzetéről, és egy hamis örömélménnyel csapja be, s ettől úgy érzi, hogy „különleges” bánásmódban részesült. Ez a különleges bánásmód teszi aztán, hogy az áldozatok olyan nehezen döbbennek rá a hízelgő csalásra, hogy alig bírják fölismerni a megrontásukat, és szembenézni azzal, mi is történt velük, és bevallani legalább önmaguknak, hogy a kapcsolatuk a normális élettel és a természetes szeretettel mindörökre megromlott. Sokan évtizedekig kínlódnak tőle, és van, aki soha többé nem bír menekülni az élmény gyalázatától, ami megnyomorította egy életre.

Ezt a fajta átverést, a Wikipédia a következő módon ismerteti:_ “Az affinitás látszatát keltő, hízelgő átverés áldozatai rendszerint olyan csoportok tagjai, mint mondjuk vallási vagy etnikai közösségek, nyelvi kisebbségek, vagy generációs csoportok, például idősek közössége, vagy akár szakmai testületek. A szélhámosok, akik az affinitás látszatát keltő átverés módszerével élnek, gyakran maguk is tagjai a csoportnak, vagy legalábbis úgy tesznek. Sokszor épülnek be megbecsült közösségi és vallási vezetőkként a csoportba, és így győzik meg az embereket, mondjuk egy bűnüggyel fölérő befektetés felől, hogy az a legszabályosabb, és a legnyereségesebb. Ezek a csalók a csoport tagjai között lévő barátságot és bizalmat használják ki. Mivel az ilyen szűk csoportoknak nagy a belső kohéziójuk, az áldozatok sokszor nem értesítik a hatóságokat, hogy hivatalos úton jussanak jogorvosláshoz, hanem inkább a csoporton belül próbálják megoldani a problémáikat”._

Alapvető művében a két amerikai pszichoterapeuta, Bonnie és Richard Schaub (Lásd: _Dante’s Path_, Gotham könyvkiadó, 2003), metaforaként alkalmazza Dante Isteni színjátékát, hogy kapaszkodókat adjon az áldozatok kezébe a fent ábrázolt átveréssel szemben. Leírják ennek a szélhámosság típusnak a megjelenési formáját és a hatásmechanizmusát: _„A becsületes arc vonzalmat ébreszt, fölkelti az ösztönös szeretetedet, így hálóz be, hogy könnyen manipulálhasson. Te lépremész, és ráfizetsz, bedőlsz a jóindulatodnak és a gyanútlan természetednek. A csaló a jámborságodra épít; a jóságodat használja föl ellened. Mindannyian (normális emberek) rendkívül nyitottak vagyunk. Rövidre szabott életünk során nagyvonalúan akarunk túllépni a kicsinyes problémákon, ezért nem vesszük észre a csalást. Nem akarunk kisstílű részleteken fönnakadni, így aztán a nagylelkűségünkre fizetünk rá, és későn eszmélünk, hogy még egyszer nem követhetjük el ezt a végzetes hibát”._

_Arbeit Macht Frei:_ ez volt az a csalárd istenhozott, ami a bevagonírozott és az öt-hat napos utazástól holtfáradt zsidókat köszöntötte Auschwitzban, a pokol kapujában, a lengyelországi náci koncentrációs táborban. Ez talán a kegyetlen megtévesztés leghírhedtebb szimbóluma a világon. A német szociológus Max Weber a protestantizmusnak tulajdonítja a magasfokú munkamorált. A német nácik viszont azt is tudták, hogy a protestánsok mellett a munkamorál sehol nem olyan erős, mint Ábrahám népében. Tudták, hogy a pokol kapui fölött hívogató, csábító ajánlatnak, egy zsidó, alkatilag, majdhogynem képtelen ellenállni. Gondosan válogatták meg a szavaikat, hogy az érkezőket megnyugtassák, gyanakvásukat elaltassák, így kísérték őket sebesen

zuhanyozni, hogy lemoshassák magukról mind a szennyet, mely kimerült testüket borította, hogy aztán fölfrissülve olyan gyorsan állhassanak munkába, ahogy csak lehet. Mielőtt beléptették a munka felszabadító erejére gerjedő zsidókat a zuhanyozóknak álcázott gázkamrákba, még egy utolsó csábítással hízelegtek nekik: arra figyelmeztették a szerencsétleneket, hogy ne feledkezzenek meg arról, hová akasztották ruháikat, mert a zuhanyzás utáni keresgélés, hátráltatná a felszabadító munka kezdetét. Másfél millió zsidót – egyharmaduk magyar volt – csábítottak el a hízelgő csalásnak ezzel a trükkjével a nácik az örökre emlékezetes auschwitzi haláltáborban.

Az affinitás látszatát keltő, hízelgő átverés műfaját a világ minden táján alkalmazzák. Miközben Sztálin álnokul fölmagasztalta a proletariátust, kirabolta a Szovjetunió teljes lakosságát (a proletárokat is!), utána Közép- és Kelet-Európa népeit; megfosztva valamennyit az élethez, a szabadsághoz és a boldogsághoz való joguktól. Sztálin Orosz utódai manapság, e template puhább módszereit csiszolgatják, ezzel nyomulnak, újfent Közép- és Kelet-Európa felé.

Hitler az árja fajt magasztalta föl, és ennek ürügyén söpört el hatmillió zsidót a föld színéről, és kezdett egy globális háborúba, mely végül, világviszonylatban, százmillió ember életébe került. Ma Kína, Irán, Törökország és több tucat autokrácia világszerte finomítja, korszerűsíti az eredeti receptet. Orbán Viktor, a jelenlegi magyar miniszterelnök ennek a szirénhangú betyárkodásnak egy joviálisabb, szívélyesebb mestere. Ma már egyre több Közép-Európai kormány az ő általa kifinomított módszereket majmolja.

Orbán, a határon túli, elsősorban Észak-Amerikai magyarok körében, az Anti-kommunizmusra, a keresztény értékekre, a magyarságtudat fenntartására, az összefogásra, a hazaszeretetre helyezi a hangsúlyt, e szavakkal nyúlja le több millió külföldön élő magyar lelkét. E jól bevált módszerrel zsebeli be a szavazatait azoknak, akik Sztálin és Brezsnyev magyar csatlósainak kegyetlen, testet és lelket nyomorító rémuralma elől menekülve hagyták el hazájukat 1945 és 1990 között. A hazai szegényeknek azt hazudja, hogy kormánya jobban teljesít, és ezt úgy bizonyítja, hogy meghamisítja a szegénységi index mércéjét, illetve, pártjához lojális, idomított bábukat szerepeltet közmédiumokban, akik a hízelgő átverés technikáival etetik a népet. A szabad és olcsó internet használat elleni lépéseit egy olyan szakáccsal főzi ki és etetteti be, aki nemcsak otthonosan mozog a Twitter, a Facebook, a közösségi médiumok által hasznosítható átverések eszköztárában, hanem az átverésre szakosított rendszer egyik leghűségesebb, legszorgalmasabb katonája. Orbán ugyan ezt a hízelgő átverést használja most a lázadozó pedagógusokkal, vagy azokkal szemben, akik a közegészségügy lerombolt falai mögül próbálják a közösség figyelmét felhívni mindazokra az átverésekre, amelyekre nincs más kifejezés, mint szégyen és gyalázat.

Orbán a konzervativizmus eszméivel csábítja a konzervatív politikai tömörüléseket világszerte, eltitkolva előlük, hogy valóban milyen ellenszenvvel viszonyul azokhoz az eszmékhez, melyek a konzervativizmus központi értékei mindenütt a világon. Miközben Magyarországon, saját szavaival élve, egy „illiberális államot” épít, az újonnan választott kanadai Liberális kormányt azzal eteti, hogy ő is a kanadai Liberális Párt által képviselt értékek és elvek híve. Mint e sorozatban bemutatjuk, Orbán ugyan ezt a hízelgő technikát alkalmazza a külföldi zsidósággal szemben: az affinitás látszatát keltő, hízelgő átverés eszközeivel próbálja leplezni kormányának, pártjának Magyarországon elkövetett antiszemita indíttatású lépéseit.

Kertész Ákos, akinek a kanadai kormány politikai menedékjogot nyújtott Orbán önkényuralma elől 2012-ben, a következő szavakkal foglalta össze a hízelgő átverésre szakosított Orbán rendszer lényegét: _„Orbánt kizárólag a hatalom megszerzése és megtartása érdekli. Vakon engedelmeskedő embereivel mindig oda nyomult, ahol a politikai térben vákuumot észlelt. Ha a kommunista-gyalázás látszott célravezetőnek, akkor komcsizott, ha a liberalizmus, akkor liberális lett, ha a konzervatív polgári duma jött be, akkor konzervatív lett, ha a klerikalizmus, akkor hívő katolikussá vált, ha magyarkodni kellett, ő volt a legnagyobb magyar, ha a rasszizmus jött be, akkor rasszista volt, de ha úgy volt előnyös, hogy hízelegjen a zsidóknak, a zsidók védelmezőjeként rántott kardot – mikor mi volt a trendi”._ (Kertész Ákos. „A bukás anatómiája” _Amerikai Népszava_. 2015. Április 27.) Saját írásom arról a hízelgő átverésről szól, amelyre Kertész Ákos utolsó mondata utal: Orbánnak a külföldi zsidóság felé tanúsított hízelgését, az affinitás látszatát keltő átveréseit elemzi.

Dolgozatomat Elie Wiesel és Randolph L Braham holokauszt-túlélők, történészek tiszteletére írtam. Ők nem csak metaforikusan sétáltak át a pokol kapuin, mint Dante, de a maguk hús-vér valóságában is megjárták a poklokat, és vissza is jöttek, hogy óva intsenek bennünket azoktól, akik a gyakorlatban alkalmazzák a hízelgő átverés módszerét. Tisztelettel köszöntöm őket az áldozatukért, és különösen azért a szerepért, melyet áldozatuk árán, mint hírhozó tanúság tevők töltenek be az én generációm számára, példát mutatva a bennünket követőknek is.

_folytatás kövezketik…_

*Göllner András hét részes sorozatának hatodik része a KMH-ban már publikált ötödik, negyedik, harmadik, második és első részből folytatódik. A szöveget magyarra fordította a KMH részére Kertész Ákos.*


----------



## Melitta (2016 Március 13)

*Orbán és a zsidók — A hízelgő átverés anatómiája (2. rész): Alászállás poklokra*


A holokauszt viszonylag későn érte el Magyarországot – első ízben 1941-ben, majd mindent bepótoló hevességgel 1944 márciusában – de a fogantatása jóval előbb történt, amikor Hitler még egy kósza felhő sem volt Európa politikai egén.

A 20. század első faji alapú zsidótörvényét Magyarország vezette be 1920-ban, a régens-kormányzó, Horthy Miklós ellentengernagy uralkodása elején, miközben az ideológiát hozzá egy megátalkodott antiszemita magyar püspök, Prohászka Ottokár szállította. Prohászkának a zsidókérdésről szóló pamfletje bestseller lett Németországban, jóval azelőtt, hogy Hitler _Mein Kampf_-ja uralta volna a slágerlistákat. Prohászka dolgozatát több tucat nyelvre is lefordították, és logikus a föltevés, hogy a szellemi üzemanyagot 600.000 magyar zsidó lemészárlásához ez szolgáltatta. Több ezer zsidót gépfegyvereztek bele a zajló Dunába 1944 fagyos téli hónapjaiban Budapesten a német nácik magyarországi megfelelői, a nyilaskeresztesek, és még több tízezret gyilkoltak meg válogatott kegyetlenséggel. Magyarországon a zsidók első nagyobb szabású deportálására és az azt követő tömeggyilkosságra Kamenyec-Podolski körzetében került sor 1941 nyarán (egyes részleteket lásd majd lejjebb). De a magyar zsidók legnagyobb tömeges deportálása és tömeges lemészárlása Auschwitzban történt, a „korszerű” ipari technikával kiépített és a németek által működtetett haláltáborban. Nem, a magyarok nem húzták meg a ravaszt se Kamenyec-Podolskiban, sem Auschwitzban – ők csak a gyűlöletet szolgáltatták, amely a célját a gyilkosságban érte el.

A hivatalosan szított magyarországi zsidógyűlölet igen gondosan fölépített tudatformáló akció volt, és a megtervezésében a német nácik nem játszottak jelentős szerepet. Prohászka már akkor magas fokon uszított zsidógyűlöletre a szakirodalomban, amikor Hitler Ausztriában még hátulgombolós nadrágban totyogott. Mikor Herzl Tivadar megálmodta, hogy a zsidó kérdést csak egy önálló zsidó állam megteremtése oldhatja meg, nem olvasta még Hitler összegyűjtött műveit, csak szülővárosa, Budapest utcáinak zsidógyűlölettől fagyos levegőjétől szorongott. Horthy, akit a legnagyobb felelősség terhel azért, hogy Magyarország a náci Németországnak leghűségesebb szövetségese lett, magán-leveleiben elismerte, hogy világéletében antiszemita volt, és ehhez nem volt szüksége Hitler bátorítására. Titkos irataiban bevallja, hogy ő mindig is meg akart szabadulni a zsidóktól, de nem egyszerre és nem olyan tempóban, ahogy azt a magyar nácik, a barnaingesek igazi szövetségesei elképzelték. _„Gazdasági okokból bolondság lenne egyszerre likvidálni a zsidókat,”_ érvelt. A megsemmisítést egy megfelelőbb időpontban és etapban kell végrehajtani, és nem Budapesten kezdeni, ahol az ország ipari-gazdasági központja van, hanem vidéken, az olyan távoli falvakban, amilyenben például a kis Elie Wiesel szaladgált gyerekként szabadon, amíg (nyolcvanad magával) be nem tuszkolták egy marhavagonba, hogy étel, víz, vagy akárcsak egy kübli nélkül szállítsák el Auschwitz gázkamrái felé.




Auschwitz bejárata.

A magyarországi vidéki zsidóság – mintegy 460.000 fő – összegyűjtése és auschwitzi deportálása 1944 márciusában kezdődött és befejezéséig 51 napot vett igénybe. A műveletért a magyar vidéki milícia, a rettegett Csendőrség volt a felelős. Bármelyik zsidót, aki bátorkodott megtörni a csendet azzal, hogy kipofázott a sorból, miközben betuszkolták a zsúfolt, Auschwitz felé irányított marhavagonokba, ott helyben fölkoncolták, vagy csak félholtra verték a csend embertelenül kegyetlen őrei. A csendőrség a magyar Belügyminisztérium közvetlen felügyelete alá tartozott. Fel egészen a legfölsőbb szintig nem voltak német résztvevők abban a parancsnoki láncban, amely a zsidóknak az országból történő kiszállítását irányította. Adolf Eichmann SS Obersturmbannführer, a Magyarországra küldött német összekötőtiszt puha borjúbőr kesztyűje nem kellett, hogy bepiszkolódjék teljes budapesti tartózkodása alatt. Eichmannak Magyarországon volt legkönnyebb végrehajtania a főnöke fejéből kipattant „végső megoldás” feladatait a zsidósággal szemben. Számára a legnagyobb kihívást itt a deportálások valódi céljának az eltitkolása jelentette a nagy-budapesti, durván 300.000 fős zsidó lakosság előtt. Nem akarta ugyanis, hogy a mega-projektjének nyugodt végrehajtásába belekavarjon valamilyen pánik, nem akarta, hogy pajeszos zsidók, fejvesztve rohangáljanak a nagykörúton, nem akart rémületet keltő botrányokat látni. Az Obersturmbannführer csak ült a budai hegyek egyik luxusvillájában, ahonnan fantasztikus kilátás nyílt a városra, itta a snapszát a cimboráival, élvezte a pesti éjszakai életet, flörtölt az Arizona Mulató hölgyeivel, és a kedves Kasztner Rezső társaságában békés csevejjel múlatta az időt. Az utóbbi a helyi zsidó közösség egyik vezetője volt, aki azzal az abszurd ötlettel jött Eichmannhoz, hogy biztosítsa az utat Svájcba egy vonatrakományra való előre kiválasztott magyar zsidónak – 1600 főnek – cserébe azért, hogy ő annak a másik négyszázhatvanezernek a tudatlanságát s így gyanútlan engedelmességét biztosítja. Az Obersturmbannführer alig akart hinni a fülének. A szerencse az ölébe hullott: a Kasztner-zsidók összesen 0,12% -át adták annak a teljes populációnak, amely megsemmisítésre volt kijelölve. De mivel Eichmann nem csak egy pszihopata hanem egy ravasz üzletember volt, aki szeretett feletteseinek hízelegni, a tétet megemelték. Eichmann arra kérte Kasztnert, hogy alkudjon ki számára a szövetségeseknél még 10.000 teherautót is, pótolva azokat a járműveket, amelyeket a nácik a keleti fronton veszítettek el a harcok során. Kasztner megtett minden tőle telhetőt, hogy a kiegészítést megszerezze, de a szövetségesek nem haraptak rá. Joseph Heller 22-es csapdája nem volt még akkor megírva, ezért nem volt még igazán köztudott a fogalom. Kasztner a kialkudott mennyiségnek a maga részéről csak a felét volt képes leszállítani. Eichmann haragot színlelt, de mivel ő mégiscsak az a gentleman volt, aki volt, és a fő célja – a valóság eltitkolása –, mégiscsak teljesült Kasztner és a Budapesti Zsidó Tanács jóvoltából, hát megtartotta ígéretét. Kasztner megkapta vonatját. Szállítmánya, az 1600 zsidó, biztonságban megérkezett Svájcba, míg a másik 460.000 sorsa is bevégeztetett a táborban, amelynek parancsnoka megígérte, hogy jó meleg zuhannyal jutalmazza őket, hogy aztán egy szempillantás alatt munkához láthassanak.

Nem voltak zavargások Budapest utcáin az alatt 51 nap alatt, míg a vidéki zsidóság deportálása lezajlott. Nem volt hisztéria Budapesten, és vidéken sem emelte föl senki a hangját a csend őreinek jóvoltából. Az SS Obersturmbannführer sem rohangált körbe a városban, hogy elkapja a boldogtalan zsidó polgárokat, akik az utcákon pánikot gerjeszthettek volna. Kényelmesen hátradőlt a székében, és várta, hogy a magyarok leszállítsák az árut. A tárgyalásán, Jeruzsálemben, Eichmann bevallotta, hogy meglepte magyar partnereinek a hatékonysága és a brutalitása, mely utóbbira a magyaroknak az ázsiai ősöktől örökölt alantas faji tulajdonságaiban talált magyarázatot.

Egy pillanatra itt most megállnék. Szeretném nyomatékosan kijelenteni, hogy fenti soraimmal nem óhajtom a „Kasztner-zsidók” fájdalmait, lelkiismeretét azzal terhelni, hogy rossz érzést keltsek bennük, azért mert sikerült elkerülniük azt a sorsot, amely a magyar zsidóság 99%-át sújtotta. A Holokauszt túlélése csak a nácik és a Holokauszt tagadók szemében bűn! Ők a mai napig ezt a bűntudatot gerjesztik azoknak a szerencsétlen embereknek a lelkében, akiknek sikerült megmenekülniük ördögi terveik megvalósítása elől. Elie Wiesel és Randolph L. Braham üzenete pont ez ellen az ördögi végjátszma ellen szól, ezért a kiállásukért tisztelgek most előttük. Írásom a túlélők, és a szerencsétlen áldozatok emlékének tiszteletére készült. Célja, hogy gátat vessen annak a hízelgő átverésnek, amely mindnyájukat egy életre kárhoztatta, amely még ma is, 70 évvel Auschwitz felszabadítása után, is az áldozatok lelkével játszik, csalárdkodik.

És most, mielőtt előre, a jövő felé tekintenék, kénytelen vagyok, mint Orpheus, még egyszer hátrafordulni, visszafelé, a pokol irányába fordítani tekintetemet. Hátrapillantásom, ebben a percben a legkevésbé sem annak a gyöngeségnek a jele, amellyel Orpheust, szerintem helytelenül, vádolják, hanem annak a felszabadító erőnek tudható, amely az igazságosság irányába vezető elkötelezettségnek a mozgató rugója. Az Anaxok, mint Jézus, mint a Buddha, vagy akár Orpheus és mindazok, akik visszatértek „lentről”, saját, sötét pokluk aljából a világosságra, egy örök életre meghatározó kérdéssel találják szemben magukat, amikor a felszínre érnek. Hogyan tovább? Vannak, akik csendben kilépnek és eltűnnek a tömegekben, felszívódnak, és megpróbálnak a személyes boldogulás útján, immáron tisztességes magatartással járni. Vannak, akik visszaesnek, képtelenek a világosság, a tisztaság talaján járni. És vannak, akik az ige erejével, vagy csak jó példa-mutatással, tanítanak, figyelmeztetnek bennünket a bukás, a zuhanás veszélyeire, és arra hogyan járjunk az igazságosság útján. Elie Wiesel, Randolph L. Braham, Jézus, Orpheus, Martin Luther King, Rimbaud, Gandhi, és sokan mások, az utóbbi utat választották. Írásom az ő példájukat követi, azt az utat követi, amely nem kizárólag a próféták, a bölcsek, a költők, hanem minden ember számára követhető, felvállalható: legyen az ember szegény, gazdag, ártatlan vagy bűnös. Íme, saját visszapillantásom arra az emberre, akire, ismeretlenül, 65-éves koromig kizárólag szeretettel gondoltam.

65 évesen jöttem rá, teljesen véletlenül, amikor egy este montreáli otthonomban a komputeremen szörfölgettem az interneten, hogy az én kinevezett keresztapám – a Marci bácsi – akit szemtől-szembe soha életemben nem láttam, s aki a szüleim szerint 1947-ben halt meg a börtönben, mint a „kommunizmus egyik ártatlan áldozata” a sok közül, valójában háborús bűnös volt és elkötelezett náci. Az derült ki számomra az internetről, hogy a Marci bácsi – Vitéz Nemerey Márton (eredeti nevén Grósz Márton) – nem csak közönséges náci háborús bűnös volt, hanem a Magyar Csendőrségnek a legmagasabb érdemrendekkel kitüntetett legfőbb országos parancsnoka 1938 augusztus 1. és 1942 november 15. között. Sőt az is kiderült az internetről, hogy a drága keresztapa nem csak a Csendőrsereg Tízparancsolatának az ünnepelt szerzője volt, de az a férfiú is, aki levezényelte az első magyar pogromot – 23.000, a határrevíziók miatt magyar állampolgársággal nem rendelkező magyar zsidó kiutasítását és az azt követő lemészárlását 1941-ben az ukrán Kamenyec Podolszki városában. (Amikor a 23.000 kiutasított zsidó kitántorgott a marhavagonokból, amelyekbe Marci bácsi emberei tuszkolták be a nyomorultakat, a határ túloldalán várakozó német katonák belegéppuskázták őket a már megásott tömegsírokba. Szemtanúk beszámolói szerint a tetemekre szórt föld még órákig úgy hullámzott, mint az óceán felszíne, olyan sok súlyosan sebesült áldozatot temettek el élve.)




Vitéz Nemerey Márton – Marci bácsi.

Amikor rádöbbentem, kicsoda is voltaképpen az az ember, akit én eddig keresztapámnak neveztem, elővettem egy régi családi fényképet, és ez a kép ezer szóval igazolta számomra az internet száraz adatait. Marci bácsi átszellemülten hajazott a képen Hitlerre: ugyanaz a frizura, ugyanaz a bajusz, ugyanaz az arckifejezés. Hiába nyúltam a kóser pálinka után, azóta sem tértem magamhoz ettől a sokktól.

_(Folytatás következik)_

_*Göllner András hét részes sorozatának hatodik része a KMH-ban már publikált ötödik, negyedik, harmadik, második és első részből folytatódik. A szöveget magyarra fordította a KMH részére Kertész Ákos.*_


----------



## Melitta (2016 Március 13)

*Orbán és a zsidók — A hízelgő átverés anatómiája (3. rész): Orbán és Marci bácsi*
2016 február 22 9:38 de.30 comments
Göllner András öt részes sorozatának harmadik része a KMH-ban már publikált *második* és *első* részből folytatódik.

*

*Orbán és a zsidók — A hízelgő átverés anatómiája (3. rész): Orbán és Marci bácsi*

E sorozat második részét azzal zártam, hogy 65 éves koromban, teljesen véletlenül, az interneten keresztül szereztem tudomást arról, hogy az az ember, akit a szüleim keresztapai feladatra szemeltek ki számomra, és akivel sosem találkoztam, mert családom szerint 1947-ben, a kommunisták börtönében ártatlanul halált szenvedett, nem csak egy közönséges Hitler rajongó náci, hanem a zsidókkal kegyetlenkedő Csendőrség főparancsnoka volt 1938 és 1942 között. Szálasival hagyta el Magyarországot, az amerikai hadsereg tartóztatta le, adta át a magyar hatóságoknak, akik azonnal a sitre tették. Ami ezen a teljesen váratlan adatközlésen felül még jobban megdöbbentett, az az Orbán Viktor által immáron nemzeti történészé varázsolt Szakály Sándor beszámolója volt a keresztapám haláláról.

Szakály a Magyar Királyi Csendőrséget dicsőítő publikációiról vált közismertté mielőtt Orbánt miniszterelnökké választották a magyar szavazók 2010-ben. Először tíz évvel ezelőtt botlottam Szakályba, amikor vizsgálgatni kezdtem azokat a magyar akadémikusokat, akik az akkor éppen szárnyait bontogató új neonáci párt, a Jobbik köré igyekeztek tömörülni. Szakály volt köztük az egyik legismertebb szakember. Miután Orbán Viktor 2010-ben hatalomra került, Szakályt nevezte ki a Miniszterelnöki Hivatal által újonnan alapított és működtetett történeti intézet, a Veritas Történetkutató Intézet elnökévé. (Mellékesen jegyezném itt meg – ha a kanadai miniszterelnöki hivatal, vagy a Fehér Ház egy tudományosnak álcázott házi történetkutató intézetet merészelne működtetni égisze alatt, a tudományos társadalom úgy elzavarná soraiból a párt-politikai célokra szerződtetett történészeket, hogy a lábuk se érné a földet. A sajtó, a parlamenti ellenzék, a civil társadalom pedig ízekké szedné azt a Miniszterelnököt, vagy azt az Elnököt, aki ilyen módon költi az adófizetők drága pénzét.)

Köztudott, hogy a Veritas Történetkutató Intézet egyik legfontosabb föladata az, hogy tisztára mossa Magyarország felelősségét a Kamenyec Podolszkiban és az Auschwitzban meggyilkolt zsidók halála ügyében. Szakály Sándor, a Jobbik kedvenc Csendőrtörténésze alig foglalta el a posztját a Veritas Intézet élén, rögtön átkeresztelte a Kamenyec Podolszki- pogromot az illegális bevándorlókkal szemben foganatosított idegenrendészeti eljárásra. Ami az én kinevezett keresztapám szerepét az ügyben illeti, annak Szakály volt az értelmi szerzője, hogy ne mondjam: szülőanyja. De Szakálynak volt egy másik megdöbbentő nyilatkozata, ami engem személyen érintett. Azt állította, hogy a kinevezett keresztapám, vitéz Nemerey Márton, nem 1947-ben halt meg a börtönben, ahogy ezt nekem a szüleim és a keresztanyám mesélték, hanem 11 évvel később, 1958-ban. Szerinte keresztapám túlélte a börtönbüntetését, 1952-ben engedték ki, és utána szabad volt, mint a madár, szabad az alatt a négy esztendő alatt is, ami megelőzte a szüleim döntését, hogy engem Kanadába menekítsenek a kommunizmus diszkrét bája elől 1956-ban.

Az alatt az utolsó négy esztendő alatt, tehát 1952 és 1956 között, amikor Szakály szerint a keresztapám szabadon csalinkázott odahaza, többször is találkoztam a keresztanyámmal, de a keresztapámmal egyszer se. Gyakran álmodoztam arról, hogy Marci bácsi ölében ülök, és ő azokról a magyar hősökről mesél nekem, akik vágtató paripáikon érkeztek messze-messze tájakról, hogy megvédjék a Nyugatot a kelet barbáraitól. (A fehér és keresztény világnak e hősies védelme fogalmazódik ma újra a borotvapengékkel megerősített kerítésben, amely Magyarország déli határain épül, védőkorlátot alkotva, hogy gátat vessen az ellenséges, keletről érkező Muszlim áradatnak. A mese ugyanaz maradt, csak a cselekményvezetés öltött némileg más formát.) Gyakran álmodoztam arról is, hogy a keresztapám majd megvéd azoktól az igazságtalan tanáraimtól, akik „egy rosszul sikerült arisztokrata csökevény” címkével ábrázolták jegyzőkönyveikben a személyemet, ezzel hízelegtek kommunista feletteseiknek, e szavakkal büntették osztályidegennek titulált szüleimet.

Amikor kisgyerekként arról faggattam keresztanyámat, hol van a keresztapám, ő szomorúan, ó, nagyon szomorúan azt mondta, hogy keresztapa sajnos meghalt. Később, amikor már fölnőtt emberként visszamentem Magyarországra, meglátogattam keresztanyámat is, aki addigra már igen öreg hölgy lett, és Miskolcon élt. Nem akartam őt a fájdalmas múlt fölidézésével zaklatni, de ő magától kezdett mesélni arról, mennyire fáj neki, hogy a férje, Marci bácsi, sosem láthatta az ő szeretett keresztfiát, _„akiből mára, lám, milyen egy szép szál, jóképű férfi lett”._ Keresztanyám soha ki nem hagyott egyetlen alkalmat sem, hogy elátkozza azokat az istentelen kommunistákat, akiknek szegény férje a balsorsát köszönhette. De azt egyszer sem mondta el, mivel húzta magára a férje a vizes lepedőt, igaz, én soha nem is akartam gyötörni azzal, hogy rákérdezzek. Amikor keresztanyám elhunyt a 90-es évek elején, én örököltem Marci bácsi gyönyörű, Art Deco asztali lámpáját, ami most a montreáli lakásom egyik sarkában áll, sajnos megfosztva attól a fényes ékszerekkel kirakott részétől, amit lelopott róla egy takarítónő, akit ezek után kidobtam. Nem igen nézek már feléje, és másik lámpaernyőt is tettem rá, hogy biztosan ne bosszankodjam miatta.

A szüleim és a családomból azok, akik bármit tudhattak keresztapámról, már mind halottak voltak, amikor megtudtam ki volt Vitéz Nemerey Márton. Nincs a világon senki, aki segíthetne nekem a végére járnom: miért választotta apám ezt az embert, aki nem is volt a vérrokonunk, keresztapámnak? Marci bácsi kilógott a családom profiljából. Nagyapámat, Szentjóby Staub Elemért azért küldte államtitkári posztjáról nyugdíjba Gömbös Gyula a harmincas évek közepén, mert nem mutatott kellő lelkesedést Gömbös fasisztoid nyomulása iránt. Nagyapám, több vidéki zsidót bújtatott el a birtokán a háború alatt, akik menedékért folyamodtak hozzá a falujában, Csömörön. Apám, több tucat zsidó alkalmazottjának az életét mentette, akik a tésztagyárában dolgoztak Budapesten, néha a cég teherautóján szállítva őket biztonságos helyre, a nácik zaklatásai elől. Hivatalos papírokkal igazolta, és olykor kiabálva vitatkozott a taknyos nyilas huligánokkal, bizonygatva, hogy a zsidó dolgozók munkájára szüksége van a háborús erőfeszítésekhez nélkülözhetetlen tésztagyártásban. Amikor a holokauszt lángja veszedelmesen közel került gyerekgyógyász nagybátyámhoz, Dr Göllner Lászlóhoz, (aki az ostrom idején engem, mint csecsemőt, az éhhaláltól mentett meg) és miután kiderült, hogy László felesége, Geszti Rozália, apai részről zsidó származású, a családom rejtette el az ő gyerekeiket is, az én másod-unokatestvéreimet, így legalább ők túlélték a poklot. A zsidó, Geszti Andor, az egykori Kúria elnöke, Rozi Néni édesapja viszont, a nyilasok kezei közt végezte életét. (Geszti annak köszönhette vezetéknevét, és karrierjét, hogy Tisza István Geszti birtokán született, állítólag Tisza István zabi gyerekeként, aki viszont törődött azzal, hogy a fia a legjobb iskolákba, egyetemekre járjon, feltornássza magát a társadalmi ranglétrán, és senki se tudjon származásáról. Halálát sajnos annak köszönheti, hogy édesanyja egy zsidó lány volt, Tisza szeretőjeként cselédkedett a Geszti birtokon, és mindezt valaki kiszivárogtatta a nyilasoknak 44-ben, hogy ezzel hízelegje be magát a szívükbe).




Humankind stares into the abyss / The art of weirdness (2012)

Amikor megtudtam, hogy Szakály azt állítja, hogy a szüleim által kiszemelt keresztapám nem 1947-ben hallt meg, mint ahogy azt Apám, vagy keresztanyám állították, hanem 11 évvel később, levélben felkerestem az akkor még magánemberként szorgalmaskodó Csendőrimádót. Nem árultam el neki, hogy Vitéz Nemerey Márton keresztfia vagyok, egyszerűen, magyar-származású kanadai egyetemi tanárként érdeklődtem Nemerey halálának időpontjáról. Kedvesen reagált, jelezte, hogy éppen Romániában tartózkodik, és megígérte amint hazatér, utána néz a dolognak és jelentkezik. Az alábbiakban és a nyilvánosság előtt először a KMH oldalain idézem, Orbán házi történészével folytatott teljes levelezésemet, e témában.

*

_From: Andras Göllner_
_ Sent: Monday, April 30, 2012 1:08 PM_
_ To: Szakály Sándor_
_ Subject: Tájékoztatás Vitéz Nemerey Mártonról_

_Tisztelt Professzor Úr:_
_ Vitéz Nemerey Márton altábornagy, a Magyar Királyi Csendőrség 1939-42 közti felügyelőjével kapcsolatban keresek adatokat, mert ellentmondásos információkkal találkoztam az interneten. Mint a csendőrség szakértője, tudna esetleg segíteni nekem, tanár Úr? Annyit tudok Nemerey Mártonról, hogy 1945 után elítélték, és egyesek szerint fogságban halt meg, mások szerint 1952-ben szabadlábra helyezték, és 1958-ban, Debrecenben hallt meg. (Az utóbbi adat az egyértelműen hamis). Ha bármilyen információi lennének Vitéz Nemerey Márton sorsával, pályafutásával kapcsolatban nagyon hálás lennék, ha tájékoztatna._

_Üdvözlettel,_

_Göllner András_
_ Nyugdíjazott egyetemi tanár_
_ Montreál_

_Íme Szakály válasza:_

_*_

_From: Szakály Sándor_
_ Sent: Monday, April 30, 2012 1:33 PM_
_ To: Andras Göllner_
_ Subject: Re: Tájékoztatás Vitéz Nemerey Mártonról_

_Tisztelt Professzor Úr!_

_Jelenleg Kolozsvárott vagyok és így csak azt tudom jelezni önnek, hogy A magyar katonai felső vezetés 1938-1945 Lexikon és Adattár (Budapest, 2003. Ister Kiadó) című könyvemben életútjának pontos leírását találhatja. Születési és halálozási adatai az általam készített összeállításomban megtalálhatóak a www.csendor.com honlapon._

_Szívélyes üdvözlettel._

_Szakály Sándor._

_P.s.: Amennyiben több adatra is kíváncsi és nem jut a könyvhöz jelezze. Május 8-a után már otthon leszek és meg tudom nézni az anyagaimat._

_*_

_Megköszöntem Szakály professzor gyors válaszát, és finomítottam kérdésemen:_

_—–Original Message—–_
_ From: Andras Göllner_
_ Sent: Monday, April 30, 2012 8:38 PM_
_ To: Szakály Sándor_
_ Subject: RE: Tájékoztatás Vitéz Nemerey Mártonról_

_Tisztelt Professzor Úr:_

_Köszönöm gyors válaszát levelemre. Vitéz Nemerey Márton halálozási adatait kellene pontosítani – rokoni szálakon keresztül azt a tájékoztatást kaptam, hogy a Szegedi fegyházban, mielőtt kiszabadult volna, hallt meg. Kanadából sajnos nincs hozzáférésem könyvéhez, melyben Nemerey életútját ecseteli. Kíváncsian várom javaslatát, hogyan tudnám ezt az akadályt áthidalni._

_Szívélyes üdvözlettel,_

_Göllner András_
_ Montreál_

_*_

_Szakály professzor, újfent udvariasan és gyorsan reagált:_

_—–Original Message—–_
_ From: Szakály Sándor_
_ Sent: Tuesday, May 01, 2012 1:17 AM_
_ To: Andras Göllner_
_ Subject: Re: Tájékoztatás Vitéz Nemerey Mártonról_

_Tisztelt Professzor Úr!_

_Visszatérve Budapestre megnézem az anyagaimat és elküldöm Önnek a Nemerey Mártonra vonatkozó ismereteimet. Ez a jövő héten várható._

_Szívélyes üdvözlettel:_

_Sz. S._

_*_

_Előre megköszöntem Szakály szívélyes segítségét_

_—–Original Message—–_
_ From: Andras Göllner_
_ Sent: Tuesday, May 01, 2012 6:45 AM_
_ To: Szakály Sándor_
_ Subject: RE: Tájékoztatás Vitéz Nemerey Mártonról_

_Előre is köszönöm segítségét._

_Tisztelettel,_

_Göllner András_

_*_

Mire Szakály hazatért Budapestre Kolozsvárról, bizonyára beütötte a nevemet a google-ba,- én is ezt teszem, ha egy számomra ismeretlen egyetemi tanár felkeres – és onnan rájöhetett, hogy nem kedvelem a fasisztákat, a nyilasokat, a Jobbikot, és a Fidesz-t. Megszakadt a kapcsolat köztünk – elhallgatott. Budapestről már nem válaszolt, nem szállított adatokat. Innentől kezdve már többé nem voltam vele közvetlen kapcsolatban. Később, unokatestvéremen, Dr. Marinovich Endrén keresztül üzent. (Marinovichot, Antall József és Boross Péter egykori miniszterelnökök kabinet-főnőkét, Orbán Viktor, Szakály helyettesének nevezte ki a Veritas élére. Ezt az utóbbi kinevezést is csak egy, a hazai sajtóban közölt fotóról tudtam meg pár évvel ez előtt.). Szakály, unokatestvéremnek is megerősítette, hogy az egész családom átvert, keresztapám halálának dátumával, börtönben töltött éveivel kapcsolatban. Hogy ezt miért tehették velem, azt már nem árulta el Orbán házi történésze. Ragaszkodott hozzá, hogy a keresztapám nem 1947-ben, hanem 1958-ban hallt meg. Rám bízta, keressem meg a sírját, ha tudom.

Nos, az utóbbi feladatot nehéz innen, Montreál „Kis Olaszország” negyedéből megtennem, és főleg azért, mert nem áll szándékomban, a kortárs magyar autokrácia földjén csatangolni. Erről az utóbbi döntésemről egy egészen más sorozatban fogom majd tájékoztatni a kedves érdeklődőket, de ha valamelyik kedves olvasó, aki odahaza ezt a feladatot elvégezné, fényképet küldene Vitéz Nemerey Márton sírhelyéről a KMH szerkesztőségébe, azért rettentően hálás lennék,. Tudniillik, egyetlen hazai rokonomnak sincs tudomása, hol van eltemetve Vitéz Nemerey Márton. Szerintem Szakály Sándor sem tudja, és lehet, hogy azért nem tájékoztat a sírhely hollétéről, mert még nem jött el az ideje, hogy szobrot emeljenek Marci bácsinak, annak az embernek, aki 23,000 zsidót bevagoníroztatott, és kiszállíttatott Ukrajnába, hogy ott és ne Magyarország szép tiszta földjén lőjék őket halálra. Lehet, hogy nem akarnak egy akkora balhét, mint Hóman Bálint esetében.

Amikor kiskoromban, egy alkalommal fájó szívvel fordultam édesapámhoz és megkérdeztem, hogy mondja már meg végre, mért pont egy olyan keresztapát szemelt ki nekem, akivel sose találkozhattam, ezt válaszolta: Szegény Marci bácsiéknak nem lehetett gyerekük, úgy döntöttünk édesanyáddal, hogy ezzel fogunk nekik kedveskedni. Lehet, hogy én voltam a csali Marci bácsi felé? Lehet, hogy engem használt Apám arra, hogy rokonszenv látszatát keltő hízelgéssel verje át Marci bácsit, hogy az ne jelentse fel őt azért, mert nem ment ki harcolni a frontra, nem óhajtotta feláldozni életét Hitler harmadik birodalmának védelmében? Lehet, hogy azért szemelte ki a távoli rokont, a Hitlert tisztelő, Szálasit szolgáló csendőr vezetőt keresztapámnak, hogy megmentse egyetlen és újszülött fiát a családunk irányába szimatoló nyilasok elől? Sosem fogom megtudni a választ. De ki fogom nyomozni, ha belepusztulok is, hogy ki hazudik nekem a keresztapám halála időpontját illetően: a szüleim, a keresztanyám, vagy ez a Szakály professzor, akit Orbán Viktor, minden csinnadratta nélkül, szép csöndben kiküldött Torontóba 2015 Május 31-én – Auschwitz fölszabadításának 70-ik évfordulójával egy időben, illetve, Magyarország IHRA elnökségével párhuzamban – hogy hősként köszöntse az egykori magyar hadsereg azon tisztjeit, akik hűségesen szolgálták Szálasit és mindent megtettek hogy hátráltassák Auschwitz fölszabadítását.

_(Folytatás következik)_

_






*Göllner András hét részes sorozatának hatodik része a KMH-ban már publikált ötödik, negyedik, harmadik, második és első részből folytatódik. A szöveget magyarra fordította a KMH részére Kertész Ákos.*_


----------



## Melitta (2016 Március 13)

*Orbán és a zsidók — A hízelgő átverés anatómiája (6. rész): A csalétek*

_“A holokauszt emlékezete kormányunk politikájának és hazánk nemzeti identitásának a sarkköve”._

*Ódor Bálint, Magyarország kanadai nagykövete.*

Kinevezett keresztapámnak, vitéz Nemerey Mártonnak, és az ő szeretve tisztelt ellentengernagyának, Horthy Miklósnak, Szálasi Ferencnek és Prohászka Ottokárnak ma már nincs egyéb rendeltetésük, mint hogy az alvilágban őrizzék a múlt szellemét. De a gyűlölet, amit ők szítottak a magyar zsidók ellen, hevesebben lángol Orbán Viktor kormányzása alatt, mint bármikor a rendszerváltást követő években. A gyűlölet _katabázisát _sajnos időnként a _palingézis_ követi. Sokan állítják, hogy a felelősség a zsidóság iránti gyűlölet újjászületéséért, Orbán Viktor kormányát terheli, illetve azokat, akik, mint Ódor Bálint, a magyar adófizetők pénzén, gáláns fogadások, és adományozások keretében leplezik Orbánék ellentmondásos magyarországi magatartását kinn, a nagyvilágban.

Mint azt e dolgozat 2. részében jeleztem, (_Alászálás a poklokra_) mindazok, akik visszatértek „lentről”, saját, sötét pokluk aljából a világosságra, egy örök életre meghatározó kérdéssel találják szemben magukat, amikor a felszínre érnek. Hogyan tovább? Vannak, akik csendben kilépnek és eltűnnek a tömegekben, felszívódnak, és megpróbálnak a személyes boldogulás útján, immáron tisztességes magatartással járni. Vannak, akik visszaesnek, képtelenek a világosság, a tisztaság talaján járni. És vannak a megváltók, azok, akiket a görögök _Anax_ néven szólítanak. Ezek azok az emberek, akik az ige erejével, vagy csak jó példa-mutatással, tanítanak, figyelmeztetnek bennünket a bukás, a zuhanás veszélyeire, és arra hogyan járjunk az igazságosság talaján, ha kell, vizén.

Kénytelen vagyok bevallani: e sorozat 3. részében ecsetelt, mellékvágánynak látszó reflexióm, saját, vagy akár keresztapám átverésén, illetve azoknak az átveréseknek a mai napig kibeszéletlen részletein, egy céltudatos, dramaturgiai eszközként került e narratívába. A szimbolisták, akik szárnyán most még csak naplemente után repülök – Rimbaud, Verlaine, Baudelaire, Huysmans, Rilke, Malarmé – nem szoktak magyarázkodni. Ők, mint azt Baudelaire jegyzi, _une sourcellerie evocatair_e segítségével repítenek bennünket a látszat és a valóság közt tátongó gravitációs övezet felett. Nekem most sajnos azért kell magyarázkodnom, mert itt valóban nem a szépirodalom, hanem a politika asztalánál ülünk. Ez a kis kerülő út, Marci bácsi felé, azért volt szükséges, hogy személyes példamutatásommal hívjam fel olvasóim figyelmét arra, amiről gyakran megfeledkezünk: a kifelé vezető út, lefelé vezet, mielőtt kifelé nézünk, muszáj befelé fordulnunk. Aki kizárólag a biztos úton jár, az eleve elveszett. Tehát: arra szerettem volna olvasóimat rávenni, Marci bácsi segítségével, hogy mielőtt kilépnek a felszínre, saját poklaik mélyéből, vegyenek egy mély lélegzetet, és gondolkodjanak el annak a gyakran szégyenkeltő, és mindig édes-keserű átverésnek az ízén, amely a szeretet látszatával, hízelgéssel csorbította lelki erejüket, bizalmukat. A Skót filozófus, David Hume jó pár száz évvel ezelőtt figyelmeztetette a racionalizmus, a tiszta ész erejével elkápráztatott gondolkozókat, hogy a személyes, érzelmi tapasztalat a legfontosabb forrása a tudásnak. Ehhez a személyes érzelmi forráshoz óhajtottam visszavezetni egy pillanatra olvasóimat, mielőtt kiléptetem őket a társadalmi szinten zajló átverés észleléséhez. Azt szerettem volna elérni, hogy nézzenek szembe azzal a módszerrel, amely meg fosztotta őket természetes jogaiktól a boldogsághoz, és tegyék fel maguknak a kérdést: Hogyan is tovább? Nos, nézzünk hát szembe azzal, mi folyik kinn a felszínen, a társadalmi nyilvánosság terepén, Orbán és a zsidók közt. E társadalmi szintű szembenézéshez muszáj egy pár szót ejteni a magyar társadalom sajátosságairól.

A „magyar alkat” (itt most Bibó István fogalmával élnék), nemzetközi összehasonlításban is, talán az egyik leggyakoribb áldozata annak fajta átverésnek, amely a szeretet látszatát keltő, hízelgéssel keresi a kenyerét. 1867, 1920, 1948, 1956, 2010, 2014. A részletekkel most ne foglalkozzunk, pl azzal, hogy miért hagytam ki 1990-t. Ki ki bővítse a listát saját elképzelése szerint. Hogy neurotikus é ez a politikai kultúra, azt most hagyjuk Freud-ra, vagy Bergler-re. Vegyünk csak egy példát: 56 Október 23. után alig fél évvel, 1957 Május elsején, száz ezrek ünnepelték kinn a Hősök terén, azt a Kádár János-t, aki elárulta 56 szellemét. Az ünnepelt, ez után felakasztatta a forradalom szellemének megtestesítőit, akiket aztán arccal a föld-felé, mésszel leöntve, temetettet el egy mindenki által ismeretlen parcellában. Majdnem negyven éven át, a hazai magyarok majd-mindegyike úgy kerülte az árulás tényét, mint a pestist. Orbán Viktor, Kövér László mind a kommunista párt valamelyik lépcsőfokán ágaskodtak, KISZ-titkárkoskodtak, amikor Gorbacsov bedobta a törülközőt, és takarodót fújt birodalmának. Orbán egy szempillantás alatt a mikrofonhoz állt, és „Ruszkik haza” kiáltással hőssé avatta magát. Ma a magyarok legtöbbje nem Nagy Imrét, hanem Kádár-t siratja. Nagy Imre szobrát, nem más, mint a „Ruszkik haza” hamis szlogenjét szajkózó politikus, Orbán Viktor távolította el a Kossuth térről, József Attiláéval egyetemben.

Tény és köztudott: a magyar alkat, ellentétben mondjuk a német alkattal, képtelen szembenézni, kibeszélni, feldolgozni saját átveréseit – azt egyszerűen a balsorsra keni. Aki nem érti, miről is beszélek, legyen szíves végighallgatni nemzeti himnuszunkat. Ez a hiányosság, ez a félelem, a társadalmi szinten zajló átveréseink szembesülésétől, nem valamiféle genetikai aberráció: a tartózkodás, a félelem azért van, mert a magyarnak, a némettel ellentétben, sose engedték meg a reflexiót, a kibeszélést, a nemzet hátán ülő huszárok. Mindig is vakon, szófogadó módon ugratták e népet az egyik szakadékból a másikba, és a baleseteket hol a zsidókra, hol szabad-kőművesekre, a szlávokra, a nemesekre, a Nyugatra, a Keletre, a Bokrosra, vagy mint manapság, a Gyurcsányokra kenik. Ebben az országban, a lóvá tett nép, semmit sem kér számon a gerincét ferdítő huszáraitól, ha azok a szeretet és összefogás látszatát keltő, hízelgő szavakkal ugratják őt a válságba.

E cikkben arról a huszárról beszélek, akit Orbán Viktor néven ismerünk. Aki nem ismeri ezt a huszárt, kezdje azzal, hogy elolvassa kötcsei ígéretét, Ezután, kérem, kapcsolja be, a Fidesz által működtetet köztelevíziót, illetve azokat a csatornákat, amelyeket a közpénzből finanszírozott és Fidesz közeli magyar nagytőkés haverok, pl Andy Vajna, Habony Árpád, és a többi, működtetnek. Kérem, kerüljék a kormány ellenes fórumokat, melyek az összlakosság talán 5 százalékához jutnak el. Ha ezeket a lépéseket megtették, folytassák szövegemet. Én itt, e fejezet hátralevő részeiben, azzal foglalkozom, hogyan próbálja lóvá tenni Orbán, a nemzetközi zsidóságot.

A *Simon Wiesenthal Intézet* és a világszerte elismert *Anti-Defamation League* (ADL) fölmérései szerint, az antiszemitizmus Magyarországon már 2010 előtt is jóval meghaladta az európai átlagot. De miután Orbán hatalomra került, a gyűlölet szintjének *növekedése* sokkal gyorsabb lett, mint bárhol Európában, és ez egyértelműen összefügg Orbán választási győzelmével. Vajon ez az összefüggés véletlen-e, vagy találunk ok-okozati kapcsolatot a két jelenség között? Bár markáns válaszom van e kérdésre, hadd beszéljenek helyettem a tények: most inkább olvasóimra bíznám, hogy ki-ki vonja le saját maga a következtetéseit. Íme, a bizonyítékok serege, az Orbán kormány kétszínű, ellentmondásos magatartásáról.

A magyarországi antiszemita, cigányellenes militáns csoport, a _Magyar Gárda_ egyik alapítója, Bencsik András ma is oszlopos tagja Orbán pártjának. Bár a _Gárda_ ma már egy tiltott szervezet, átalakult formátumban, és több tucat hasonló szervezettel karöltve, megállás nélkül terjesztik rasszista nézeteiket Magyarországon. Bencsik hetilapja, a _Demokrata,_ évek óta rendkívül népszerű túrákat szervez Hitler egykori pihenő rezidenciájához, a “Sasfészekhez”. A folyóirat minden évben komplett cikksorozatban ünnepli azokat a csapatokat, amelyek késleltették Auschwitz felszabadítását, és azért harcoltak, hogy Hitler a háború utolsó percéig megtarthassa a hatalmát. Bencsik András, egyik vezércikkében egy tál fekáliához hasonlította azt a művet, amelyért Kertész Imre Holokauszt túlélőt irodalmi Nobel Díjjal tüntették ki. (Jóval később, és nyílván, azért, hogy kimutassa affinitását Kertész felé, és ezzel maga mellé állítsa nem csak őt, hanem a Holokauszt túlélők tömegét, Orbán a keblére ölelte Kertészt, de úgy hogy közben a Kertészt gyalázó párttársának odadobott egy szép, nagy, darabot az adófizetők pénzéből feltöltött húsosfazekából).

A korábban kommunista propaganda szövegeket gyártó, ma már Fideszes Bencsik, annak a Vitézi Rendnek a lovagja, amelyet Horthy ellentengernagy azért alapított 1920-ban, hogy megőrizzék a magyar faj tisztaságát, és megakadályozzák a demokrácia helyreállítását Magyarországon a két világháború között. Miután Orbán Viktor a hatalomra került, Bencsiket egy sor kormányzati kitüntetéssel tisztelte meg. Gyűlöletkeltő lapját, az előbb említett húsosfazékból kiemelt falatokkal táplálta, hogy azt nyereségessé tegye, és az ország egyik legolvasottabb periodikájává tupírozza föl. Orbán többször, a nagy nyilvánosság előtt, Bencsik lapját javasolta a magyar olvasóknak, hogy abból tájékozódjanak a közügyekkel kapcsolatos összes kérdésben. Nem, nem Orbán hirdeti a zsidó-ellenes igét – az a feladat, többek közt, Bencsikre van bízva, illetve olyan jól kiképzett pacsirtákra, mint Vona Gábor, aki Orbán személyes áldásával repült ki a Fidesz fészkéből, hogy egy egészen új hullámhosszon gerjessze a magyarok antiszemita érzelmeit. Ma már, e két párt, a Fidesz (_Light_) és a Jobbik (_Strong_) uralja az előítéletekre, az érzelmekre építkező politikai piacot, övék a magyar parlamenti mandátumok több mint háromnegyede. Minimális az esély arra, hogy ezt a fölényüket bárki is meg tudná törni 2018-ban. 




Bencsik András.

Ha a Holokauszt áldozatai emlékének a tiszteletben tartása az Orbán kormány önazonosságának a sarkköve, miért ad ki ugyanez a kormányzat postai emlékbélyeget a magyar náci múlt olyan üdvöskéjének a tiszteletére, mint Szeleczky Zita művésznő, Magyarország saját termésű Tokió Rózsája, aki az egész háborús korszakot annak szentelte, hogy harcra buzdítsa a magyarokat a Harmadik Birodalom oldalán egészen a náci hadigépezet totális vereségéig?

Ha a holokauszt áldozatainak tisztelete az Orbán kormányzat szellemi bázisa, ez a kormány, és ennek a kormánynak kanadai Nagykövete miért ünnepli a Kanadában élő Detre Gyulát, aki a háborús bűnös Szálasi Ferenc, a Nyilaskeresztes Párt vezetőjének biztonsági osztagát vezette, és Szálasival járt Hitlerhez, hogy utasításokat hajtsanak végre a Náci birodalom fenntartása érdekében? A montreáli Detre gyakori vendége Ódor Bálintnak, Orbán kanadai helytartójának. Detre megbecsült tagja a montreáli magyar közösségnek, elszánt antikommunista, hívő keresztény és fanatikus hazafi. Természetesen tagja a Vitézi Rendnek is, annak a rendnek, amelyet, mint köztudott, többek közt, azért alapított Horthy, hogy megvédje a Magyar Vér tisztaságát, megóvva azt a zsidó fertőzettől. Detre Németországból érkezett Kanadába 1950-ben. Önéletrajzában, amely szabadon letölthető az internetről, nyomatékosan kijelent, hogy a mai napig büszke a magyar „Führer” mellett betöltött szolgálatára. Ő is sorozatban veszi fel az Orbán rendszer kitűntetéseit. Detre nem tudott jelen lenni tavaly azon az ünnepségen, amelyen Szálasi tisztjei, vitézei összeborultak Szakály Sándorral, Orbán hivatalos történészével, de hosszú és meleg hangú üdvözletet küldött a háborús bajtársaknak, akik azt hangosan fölolvasták a magyar miniszterelnöki hivatal magas-rangú vezetőjének, aki ezekre a szavakra elismerően bólogatott. .

Ha a holokauszt áldozatai emlékének a tiszteletben tartása az Orbán kormány önazonosságának a sarkköve, miért támasztja föl Orbán kormánya olyan elítélt háborús bűnösök, mint Wass Albert vagy a nyilaskeresztes párttag, Nyírő József emlékét úgy, mintha napjaink modern Magyarországának hősei volnának?

Ha a holokauszt áldozatai emlékének a tiszteletben tartása az Orbán kormány önazonosságának a sarkköve, ugyanez a kormányzat miért engedi, hogy nyilvános emlékműveket emeljenek olyanoknak, akik a zsidógyűlöletet szították a holokauszt előtt – előkészítve a népirtást – és a holokauszt alatt?

Ha a holokauszt áldozatai emlékének a tiszteletben tartása Orbán Viktor kormánya politikájának a sarkköve, miért küldet ő maga legrangosabb munkatársaival és pártja kiemelkedő tagjaival óriási koszorúkat ezekre az emlékművekre?

Ha a holokauszt áldozatai emlékének a tiszteletben tartása Orbán Viktor kormánya politikájának a sarkköve, miért nevez ki a Miniszterelnök egy olyan embert a nemzet történészének, aki azt a karhatalmi szervezetet isteníti, amelyik a legmocskosabb, legdurvább módon szolgálta a magyar Zsidók megsemmisítésének céljait?

Ha tisztelni kell a holokauszt áldozatainak emlékét, akkor a magyar iskolarendszer középiskoláinak tantervébe hogyan kerülnek bele egykori náci szerzők munkái? Azok, akik műveikkel a gyűlöletet terjesztették 70 évvel ezelőtt, hogy tehetik meg ma ugyanezt, hogy fertőzhetik ma újra a magyar társadalom legérzékenyebb rétegét, a fiatalokat?

Ha a holokauszt áldozatainak az emlékezete az Orbán kormány eszmei sarkköve, mért karolta föl ugyanez a kormány a pár évvel ezelőtt elhunyt hírhedt antiszemita drámaírót, Csurka Istvánt? Röviddel a halála előtt miért kapta Csurka társ-igazgatói minőségben ajándékba az Orbán kormánytól az önkormányzati tulajdonban lévő Új Színházat? Miért vett részt gyakorlatilag az egész kabinet, a Magyar Országgyűlés elnökét is beleértve, Csurka temetésén, ahol Orbán talán a legnagyobb koszorút küldte a sírra annak jeléül, hogy kormánya milyen nagy tiszteletben tartja azt a férfit, aki semmi mást nem hordozott a lelkében, csak ádáz zsidógyűlöletet? Aki netán nem tudna Csurka Zsidó-gyűlöletéről, a Zsidók elleni uszításairól, íme, egy pár idézet tőle, amelyet a nagy nyilvánosság előtt tett közzé, és amellyel, úgy tűnik, kiérdemelte Orbánék megbecsülését, tiszteletét. (A _Magyar Fórum, _közéleti hetilap, Csurka István lapjának 2007. augusztus 9. számából idézek: “Ellenállás” 2. oldal):

„_1882. április elsején örökre eltűnt Solymosi Eszter 14 éves szolgálólány, akinek utolsó útja a zsinagóga előtt vezetett el, ahol a sakterválasztásra összegyűlt vad lengyel zsidók (…) rituális okból vérét vették, hulláját eltüntették… (…) most a neoliberalizmus mocskos századában, valami hasonló történik (…), most látjuk, hogy milyen kegyetlenek tudnak lenni a zsidók a nem zsidókkal szemben. (…) „_

A_ Magyar Jelen a _64 Vármegye Ifjúsági Mozgalom hivatalos lapja. Ez a szervezet a mai napig a Jobbik szövetségese. Íme, az ő állásfoglalásuk a Zsidókkal szemben. „_A magyarországi zsidóságot soha a magyar néphez tartozónak el nem ismerhetjük (_2008. Június 7. 13. oldal) Siklósi András, a _Magyar Jelen_-ben, _“Tiszaeszlár tanulságai”_ című cikkében, Csurka korábbi idézetét a következő szavakkal eleveníti fel:

“_A pajeszos, kaftános, rókaprémes idegenek…a rosszarcú sakterek 15 évvel az emancipáció könnyelmű kimondása után meggyilkolták Solymosi Esztert….100 millió halott tanúsítja a zsidók többségének égő, olthatatlan vérszomját…Magyarország legnagyobb tragédiái mögött – Muhi, Mohács, Világos, Trianon – rendre ott álltak a zsidók”. _

A Jobbik szövetségese, a 64 VIM vezetője, Toroczkai szerint,

“_Szálasi Ferenc az utolsó olyan vezetőnk aki a Szent Koronára esküdött fel…nem kézfogás_ _önfeledt játszadozás jár a mi részünkről, nemzetünk legsötétebb ellenségeinek , hanem pofánverés,, s a kötéllel sem hancúroznunk kell velük, pusztán azért, mert egyelőre nem tudjuk őket fellógatni egy fára”_ (Toroczkai üzenete a _Magyar Jelen_ 2008. október 30. számának 2. oldalán)

Toroczkai ma, egy magyarországi település, közpénzekből fenntartott önkormányzatát vezeti. Toroczkai szövetségese, a Jobbikos Morvai Krisztina, akit a fent idézet mondatok elhangzásának idejében lelkesen sztároltak Kanadában azok az emberek, akik ma a magyar nagykövet lelkes szövetségesei, a következőként reagált Toroczkai üzenetére, : _“Nem udvarlásként mondom, hiszen számos előadáson felszólaláson, felszólalásomban említettem már, hogy a Hatvannégy Vármegye Ifjúsági Mozgalmat szoktam példaként felhozni, hogy a civil szervezetek mennyire fontosak”_ (Toroczkai László interjúja Morvai Krisztinával. 2009. április. 2. 9. oldal)

Orbán egyik legközelebbi elvbarátja, pártjának egyik alapítója, az 5-ös sorszámú párttagkönyv tulajdonosa, Bayer Zsolt, ugyancsak egyike az Orbán rezsim nagyra-becsült és fényesen megfizetett propagandistáinak, aki számtalan közpénzen alapított elismerés birtokosaként fejti ki rasszizmustól átitatott nézeteit. Saját bevallása szerint, Bayer úr nem híve a konszenzust kereső konfliktus kezelésnek. Az ő kedvelt probléma-megoldó eszköze az erő – bepancsolni egyet az ellenfél pofájába_, „hogy még a saját fogorvosa se ismerje föl az ábrázatát”_. (Lásd a _Hol a pofátlanság határa_. Budapest. Kairosz kiadó, 2001. 166 o.) Bayer a következő tanácsot adja annak, aki esetleg elgázol egy roma gyereket az autójával: esze ágába ne jusson ebben az országban megállni, csak nyomja a gázt és hajtson tovább segítségnyújtás nélkül. (Lásd Bayer cikkét a _Magyar Hírlapban_, Magyarország második legnagyobb kormánypárti napilapjában, melynek tulajdonosa vitéz Széles Gábor nagyvállalkozó, Orbán miniszterelnök multimilliomos haverja.). Bayer a következőket szokta mondani azoknak a kollégáinak a budapesti médiában, akik történetesen zsidók: _„a zsidó újságírók puszta léte a budapesti médiában is épp eléggé indokolja az antiszemitizmusunkat”. _(Lásd fentebb). De lépjünk közelebb a jelenhez, nézzük, mi folyik ma, amikor a magyar nagykövet szerint, a Holokauszt tisztelete, Orbán kormányának a fényes sarkkőve.

Amikor 2012-ben, Magyarország egyik legnagyobb élő írója, Kertész Ákos, maga is holokauszt-túlélő, fölemelte a szavát az Orbán rezsim uralkodó pártja támogatását élvező honfitársainak a holokauszt áldozatai emlékével kapcsolatos szégyenteljes magatartása ellen, Budapest főpolgármestere megfosztotta őt az önkormányzattól korábban kapott kitüntetésétől, a „Budapest Díszpolgára” státustól. Ez után pedig Orbán felállt Parlamentben, és az eddigieket megtoldva azt javasolta, hogy alkossanak új jogszabályokat, melyekkel Kertészt megfoszthatják minden korábbi állami kitüntetésétől, köztük az ország legrangosabb irodalmi díjától, a Kossuth-díjtól is. Kertész Ákos kénytelen volt 80 éves korában fogni a bőröndjét, és Kanadába menekülni, ebben az országban politikai menekült státuszt kérni, mert az élete már Magyarországon nem volt biztonságban. Ő lett a _„magyargyalázó büdös zsidó, aki rossz hírét merészelte kelteni Magyarországnak”._ Kertész azóta Kanada védelmét élvezve állandó lakosként él Montrealban, szegényen és magyarnak számkivetve, de szabadon, mint a madár; egy ember, akit a szülőhazája meg tudott gyalázni, de a lelkét megtörni nem tudta soha.

Az antiszemitizmus föléledését Magyarországon talán mi sem példázza jobban, mint egy arcátlanul antiszemita, cigányellenes, homofób és antidemokratikus Párt, a Jobbik gyors növekedése, amely nem tekinthető Orbán igazi ellenzékének a magyar parlamentben. A Fidesz és a Jobbik együtt olyan hatalmi tényező Magyarországon, amely valószínűtlenné tesz a közeljövőben bármiféle változást. Ennek a lojális ellenzéknek a vezetője, Vona Gábor, Orbán pártjának emlőin nőtt föl. Ő volt a Fidesz ifjúsági szárnyának az elnöke, mielőtt a saját projektjét innen kiindulva megalapította volna mentorának, Orbánnak, elismerő biztatásától kísérve. Vona pártjának szoros szövetségese néhány igen szélsőséges és militáns antiszemita polgárőr csapat, mint azt már odafenn is jeleztük. . Továbbá a Jobbik erősen kötődik az orosz elnök, Vladimír Putyin körüli antiszemita csoportokhoz. Orbán és Vona szoros és folyamatos kapcsolatot tart fönn az iráni rezsimmel, amely egyebek között Izrael elpusztítását tűzte ki céljául. Orbán miniszterelnöki hivatalának egyik kiemelt megbízottja, a homofób Kerényi Imre, aki nem tekinthető éppen Kertész Ákos rajongónak, nyíltan célzott rá, hogy hamarosan a „Tel Aviv – New York tengely” székhelye a puszta földdel lesz egyenlővé téve, ahol kecskék legelésznek majd közvetlenül a Fehér Ház tőszomszédságában, a Pennsylvania Avenue-n. Amikor az újságírók kiemelt tanácsadójának erről az Irán-barát, orosz-barát és Amerika ellenes gyűlölet kirohanásáról kérdezték Orbánt, ő vállat vont, és azt mondta, hogy örülne, ha több olyan ember lenne a csapatában, mint Kerényi. Tettei a szavainál hangosabban beszélnek.

Ódor nagykövet úr kanadai retorikája és a Magyarországon uralkodó politikai elit gyakorlata közötti különbséget napnál világosabban illusztrálja az a tény, hogy a magyar parlament Oktatási és Kulturális bizottsága élére Dúró Dóra került, aki pártkönyvvel rendelkező, tagdíjfizető oszlopa a magyar neo-náci pártnak, a Jobbiknak. Ezt a kinevezést csak Orbán pártja parlamenti frakciójának az egyértelmű támogatása tette lehetővé. Ha a holokauszt-túlélők emlékezetének a tiszteletben tartása a magyar kormányzó párt politikájának sarkköve, miért választ egy neonáci párttagot ennek a fontos parlamenti bizottságnak az elnökévé? Dúró férje, Novák Előd, a saját bevallása szerint is ízig-vérig holokauszt-tagadó. Abraham Cooper rabbi, a Simon Wiesenthal Központ dékánhelyettese így nyilatkozott: _„Annak a bejelentése, hogy a parlament Oktatási és Kulturális bizottságénak elnöke lesz Dúró Dóra, a jobbikos és militáns holokauszt-tagadó Novák Elődnek a felesége, megkérdőjelezi Magyarország elkötelezettségét a holokauszt emlékének pontos és történelemhű ápolásával kapcsolatban. Amikor Novákot a múlt héten megkérdezték, hogy feleségével együtt miért nem vesz részt a holokauszt-megemlékezés eseményein, azt válaszolta, „csak olyan népirtásra emlékezünk, amely valóban megtörtént”._ (Lásd: Simon Wiesenthal Központ sajtóközleménye. 2014, május.)

Öt évvel Orbán hatalomra kerülése után, a magyar tájat Horthy és Prohászka emlékművek tarkítják. Nem lennék meglepve, ha egy szép napon Szakály úr keresztapám nemlétező sírja fölé is emeltetne egyet. Leginkább Orbán közvetlen fegyverhordozói leplezik le ezeket az életnagyságúnál nagyobb szobrokat, olyanok, mint Kövér László és Lezsák Sándor, a magyar parlament elnöke illetve alelnöke.

Dolgozatom e negyedik részét a magyar származású Nobel Díjas Holokauszt túlélő, Elie Wiesel szavaival zárnám. Wiesel, Randolph L. Braham-al egyetemben *átlátott az affinitás látszatát keltő, hízelgő átverésen, amelyet tudatosan próbált vele szemben alkalmazni az Orbán rezsim. *Ő is és Braham is, visszadobtak minden elismerést és díszes kitüntetést, melyekkel az Orbán-rezsim elhalmozta őket, hogy a történelem hamisításhoz és a Soá áldozatai emlékének egyre kiterjedtebb meggyalázásához megvásárolja a hallgatásukat. Hadd idézzek egy rövid részletet Elie Wiesel nyilvános vádiratából az Orbán kormánynak azokkal a gyalázatos hazudozásaival kapcsolatban, melyeket Ódor Bálint Nagykövet úr Kanadában terjeszt: _„A magyar a rezsim, ahelyett hogy feldolgozná, fehérre próbálja mosni Magyarország múltjának bűnös és tragikus epizódjait, nevezetesen, hogy a háború alatt többszázezer magyar polgár elszállítása és meggyilkolása a magyar kormány részvételével és hozzájárulásával történt… Ezzel a magatartással semmilyen módon nem kívánok közösséget vállalni, és így a Magyar Köztársaság Nagykeresztje Érdemrendet, melyet nekem adományozott, visszautasítom.” _

_



_

*Folytatás következik *


*Göllner András hét részes sorozatának hatodik része a KMH-ban már publikált ötödik, negyedik, harmadik, második és első részből folytatódik. A szöveget magyarra fordította a KMH részére Kertész Ákos.*


----------



## Melitta (2016 Március 13)

_*Orbán és a zsidók — A hízelgő átverés anatómiája (5. rész): Az átverés kommunikációs terve*


“A holokauszt emlékezete kormányunk politikájának és hazánk nemzeti identitásának a sarkköve”. _

- Ódor Bálint, Magyarország kanadai nagykövete.

2013-ban, miután túl sok csapás érte nemzetközi megítélését, Orbán úgy döntött, hogy egy globális PR kampányt indít útnak, többek közt azért, hogy lerázza a nyakáról az olyan akadékoskodó zsidókat, mint Elie Wiesel, Randolph L. Braham, vagy akár Ronald Lauder, a Zsidó Világ Kongresszus elnöke. Lauder, 2013 elején azt nyilatkozta, hogy a Zsidó világ-szervezet azért választotta a 2013 Májusában tartandó kongresszusának helyszínéül Budapestet, mert megelégelte az antiszemita megnyilvánulások drasztikus terjeszkedését abban az országban, ahol az Európai zsidóság harmadik legnagyobb csoportja él. „Félreérthetetlenül akarjuk figyelmeztetni Magyarországot, hogy nagyon veszélyes utakon jár”. (Lásd: The _Jerusalem Post_, 2013. Május 4).

A félreértések elkerülése végett, muszáj leszögeznem, hogy az idáig több száz milliárd forintot felemésztő, és folyamatosan frissített kommunikációs kampányt, amelyről most, és e sorozat hátralevő részei beszélnek, nem kizárólag a nemzetközi zsidóság meggyőzésének céljából indította útjára az Orbán kormány. Badarság lenne annak az állítása is, hogy Orbán, kizárólag Wiesel, Braham, Lauder, az ADL, vagy a Wiesenthal Intézet kritikus megjegyzései miatt vágott bele ebbe a százmilliárdokat felemésztő nagyberuházásba. Mint azt már több helyen is bemutattam, (Lásd: „A Fidesz nyelve”, _Kanadai Magyar Hírlap_, 2015. Április 24, vagy „Hungary Facing a Slow Slide Into Despotism” _The National Post_, Toronto. 2015. Szeptember 15), a mega-PR kampányra azért volt Orbánnak szüksége, mert világossá vált számára, hogy ha nem mutat egy másfajta arcot a külföld felé, a külföld elzárhatja mindazokat a pénzcsapokat melyek életben tartják, nem csak a magyar gazdaságot, hanem saját üzleti körét, családi vállalkozásait.

E cikk képtelen a 2013-ban útjára indított és a külföldi pénzcsapok nyitvatartását szorgalmazó PR kampány teljes vertikumával foglalkozni. Innentől kizárólag azokat a kampány elemeket vizsgálom, amelyek a nemzetközi zsidóság meggyőzését szolgálják.

*Bevezetés a kommunikáció-tervezés titkaiba*

Aki egy picit is járatos a stratégiai tervezés, a _Public Relations_, vagy a _Marketing_ szakmák berkein belül, az tudja, hogy az a vállalat, vagy kormány, amelyik úgy választja ki céljait, hogy nincsenek birtokában megbízható adatok, céljai megvalósíthatóságának esélyeiről, az az életével játszik. Egyszerű dologról van szó: mielőtt úgy döntünk, hogy megmásszuk Mont Everest-et, fel kell mérnünk saját képességeinket, hiányosságainkat, illetve a környezet által adott lehetőségeket, veszélyeket. Az angol szakmai nyelv ezt a fajta józan körültekintést, _„SWOT-analysis”_ néven ismeri. (_Strengths, Weaknesses, Opportunities, Threats_). A világ majd minden táján, Magyarországon is, e módszer valamelyik változatát használják azok a vezetők, akik a racionalizmus és kiszámíthatóság szabályai szerint keresik az útjukat a nagyvilágban. Orbán Viktor és kormánya is gyakran, bár nem mindig, e módszer segítségével választja ki saját céljait, és a célba-jutáshoz szükséges eszközöket.

A 2013-as kampány mindenek-feletti célkitűzését, Orbán a következő szavakkal tárta a nyilvánosság elé: „Mostantól kezdve, a külföld irányába áramló tevékenységeink első számú célja, a magyar gazdasági érdekek érvényesítése”. Magyarán mondva, az Orbán kormány elsőszámú feladata innentől kezdve az, hogy_* biztosítsa az önkényuralom fenntartásához szükséges külföldi üzemanyagot, hogy biztosítsa a külföldi pénzcsapok nyitvatartását, a pénzcsapokból áradó lét, illetve, hogy mindezt, politikailag semleges színekben tűntesse fel. *_Ettől a ponttól kezdve mind máig, ha egy, a Fidesz pártpolitikai érdekeit lelkes módon szolgáló külügyes, vagy a magyar diaszpórában, a Fidesz mellett elkötelezett hangadó megszólal, ezt a mantrát hajtogatja: _*Mi nem politizálunk.*_ Aki 2013 után kritikákat fogalmazott, a Fidesszel szemben bárhol a világon, azt politizálással, Magyarország gazdasági fejlődésének hátráltatásával, magyar-ellenes magatartással, ergo, hazaárulással vádolják. (Itt ha egy pillanatra megállunk, és rátekintünk az amerikai politikai élet legmagasabb posztjára pályázó Donald Trump szövegeire, ugyan ezzel a mantrával találjuk szemben magunkat. A multi-milliárdos azt állítja, hogy ő se politizál, semmi köze a politikusokhoz, azok mind hülyék. Mint Orbán, ő is hazája gazdasági fellendülésén fáradozik, munkahelyet teremt. Mint Orbán, ő is kerítésépítő, az idegenektől fogja megvédeni Amerikát, és a kereszténységet. Aki kritikával illeti a politika mezején cselező üzletembert, azt a politikai establishment táborába száműzi, azok közé, akiket egész életében a millióival etetet és hizlalt. Aki kritikával illeti politikai ígéretét, például azt, hogy ki fogja végeztetni a terroristák összes családtagját, (ezzel fittyet hányva a Genfi konvenciókra), azt egyszerűen Amerika ellenesnek minősíti. Eddig, Trump csaliját is oly lelkesen bekapta a Republikánus szavazók többsége, mint Orbánét a magyarok. Mint majd e sorozat hátralevő részeiben bemutatom, e sikeres etetés mögött, nem véletlenül, egy és ugyan az a kommunikációs PR csapat, ugyan az a szellemiség áll. Mind a két helyszínen, Magyarországon és Amerikában, a poszt-modern politikusok, a legkorszerűbb média-technológiák alkalmazásával gerjesztik a népharagot. A világ egyre több táján, az elégedetlen tömegek tudatlanságára építve, a lelkükből kibillentett, meghurcolt emberek érzelmeire játszva, a szeretet látszatát keltő kommunikációs stratégiákkal, csalikkal etetik a népeket. Megérkeztünk a 21. századba, az érzelmi politizálás poszt-modern korszakába.)

Mielőtt lezárnám e rövid bevezetőt a stratégiai kommunikáció-tervezés titkaiba, visszatérnék az Orbán kormány saját, e téren folytatott tevékenységeire. Orbán kommunikációs tanácsadói, a 2013-as stratégiai terv kialakításával megbízott emberek (itt elsősorban Arthur J. Finkelstein és Habony Árpád-ra gondolok), már 2012-ben felmérték, hogy a külügy kötelékeiben szorgalmaskodó emberi erőforrás-állomány alkalmatlan egy olyan fajta kommunikációs stratégia lebonyolítására, amely, a szeretet látszatát keltő átveréssel próbálja bebiztosítani a külföldi pénzcsapok nyitvatartását. Ennek a hiányosságnak a kiküszöbölése érdekébe ültette Orbán, Szíjjártó Pétert már 2012-ben a külügyi és külgazdasági ügyekért felelős államtitkári székbe. Szíjjártó, aki 2010-től kezdve Orbán személyes szóvivőjeként működött, és semmilyen külügyi tapasztalattal sem rendelkezett, azt a feladatot kapta, hogy előkészítse a Külügyminisztérium egészpályás letámadását, Szíjjártónak 2012 után az lett a fő dolga, hogy olyan embereket hozzon a külügybe, olyan személyeket helyezzen ki a stratégiailag fontos külföldi helyszínekre, akik legalkalmasabbak, a szeretet látszatkeltésének eszközeivel biztosítani az önkényuralom fenntartásához szükséges külföldi üzemanyagot. A kanadai „üzemanyag-szállítás” biztosításának céljából váltották le hivatalos idejének letöltése előtt Magyarország kanadai nagykövetét, Pordány Lászlót, és ültették helyére, az Orbánhoz rokoni szálakon fűződő, politikailag hűséges, az idegen nyelvek és a hízelgő átverés terepén otthonosan közlekedő Ódor Bálintot.

Ódort, mindenki, aki a külügyben dolgozott, a Fidesz besúgójaként, egy rafinált, a politikai semlegesség látszatát keltő, Fideszes ügynökként ismer. Már 2010 előtt ott kellett hagynia a Külügyminisztériumot, és a Fidesz parlamenti frakciójának külügyi bizottságában hintázott, az Orbánhoz hűséges politikai nagyágyúk között. Ódor Bálint, a magyar miniszterelnök, a magyar külügyminiszter egyik legközelebbi bizalmasaként van számon tartva. A nemzetközi Zsidóság átverésére kiagyalt csali beetetésére, a stratégiailag fontos kanadai pénzcsapok nyitvatartásának biztosítására, nála alkalmasabb embert nehéz lenne elképzelni. Nagy jövő vár még rá sikeres kanadai munkájának elvégzése után.

*A nemzetközi zsidóság átverését szolgáló PR kampány alapelvei*

Nem szeretnék a nemzetközi zsidóság arcát ecsetelő magyar festőművészek alkotásaival a szükségesnél több időt tölteni, és többek közt azért sem, hisz erről már tanulmányom első fejezetében részletesen beszámoltam. Azért kell erre, a zsidósággal kapcsolatos nép-nemzeti kánonra itt egy rövid időre visszapillantani, mert ez a kánon képzi a 2013-ban kialakított kommunikációs kampány szemléleti platformját. Tény és bizonyítható: Orbán, és a magyar politikai kultúra világképében, _*a nemzetközi zsidóság gazdaságpolitikai szerepe, befolyása a nagyvilágban, mindig is hegemón, monolitikus és faji keretek közt mutatkozik. E szemlélet szerint, a zsidó-bankárt csak egy dolog érdekli: a zsidó összetartás és a globális üzleti hegemónia birtoklása. *_Ebből a szemléletből táplálkozott és táplálkozik nem csak Magyarországon, hanem világszerte, az antiszemitizmus.

A fent, tömören vázolt, mindenkit maga alá gyűrni akaró Zsidó-kép szerepel a magyar antiszemitizmus szellemi apostolának, Prohászka Ottokárnak összes dolgozatában. A hegemonikus, monolitikus, a keresztény Magyarország számára veszélyes nemzetközi Zsidóság képlete ott szerepel a két-világháború közötti zsidó-törvényekben, Horthy Miklós saját jegyzeteiben, a Trianonnal kapcsolatos nép-nemzeti tudatban, ott van a „magyar Führer”, Szálasi Ferenc Hungaristáinak, nyilasainak összes zsigerében, kiemelt szerepet játszik a Fideszesek által nagyra-becsült, Wass Albert, Nyírő József műveiben. A nemzetközi zsidóság hatalmának feltupírozása, minden más földi hatalom fölé helyezése, nyíltan szerepel a nemrég Boros Péter által hősé avanzsált antiszemita, Dónáth György politikai hagyatékában. E feltételezés szerves részét képzi a Fidesz alapító, és Orbán kedvenc publicistájaként számon tartott, Bayer Zsolt, összes művének. Bayer szerint az egész magyar irodalmi kánonban akár nyílt, akár burkoltan, szerepel az antiszemitizmus. (A Fidesz alapítóra, az általam nemzeti _fájdalomcsillapítónak_ becézett Bayer-ra, még visszatérek pár bekezdéssel lejjebb, illetve a következő fejezetemben.)

Amikor a nemzetközi Zsidóságról alkotott és a Fidesz köreiben is ikonként kezelt képen merengünk, majdhogynem felesleges megemlíteni olyan kortárs és népszerű magyar politikai pártok zsidó-szemléletét, mint a Vona Gábor által vezetett Jobbikét, mely, a jelenlegi magyar parlamentben jegyzett mandátumok második legnagyobb szeletét birtokolja. Vona nem kizárólag a zsidó üzletemberekről, hanem az egész zsidó népségről értekezik. A mai napig sem vonta vissza következő álláspontját: _“A magyarországi zsidó kisebbségnek végre egyértelművé kell tennie viszonyát a magyar nemzethez és országhoz.” _És ezt azzal toldja meg, hogy, mint a melegek, a zsidók is _„ugyanannak a sátáni folyamatnak a része, amellyel a hagyományos értékeinket akarják megsemmisíteni”_. (Lásd: _Magyar Jelen_, 2007, Augusztus 9).

Tévedés lenne azt hinni, hogy a Jobbikosok által élesebben karcolt zsidóképnek semmi köze a nép-nemzeti _mainstream_, vagy akár Fidesz táborában foglalkoztatott festőművészek munkájához. Mint arra már korábban utaltam, e rasszista ellenzéki párt egyik parlamenti képviselője, Dúró Dóra, *a Fidesz szavazatainak segítségével *birtokolja a jelenlegi országgyűlés kulturális bizottságának elnöki posztját. A Jobbik szövetségese, a 64 Vármegye Ifjúsági Mozgalom elnöke, Toroczkai Gábor, szintén az Orbán kormány költségvetési támogatásával szerepel egy magyarországi önkormányzat élén, miközben azt az álláspontot képviseli, hogy _„A magyarországi zsidóságot soha a magyar néphez tartozónak el nem ismerhetjük”_ (_Magyar Jelen_. 2008. Június 7. 13. oldal). Auschwitz felszabadításának 70. évfordulója során, alig pár hónappal ezelőtt, a Fidesz adta az anyagi támogatást Homan Bálint és Donáth György szobrainak létrehozásához, és a munkálatokat csupán azért állította le, mert a nemzetközi zsidóság és az amerikai elnök azt mondta, hogy most már ebből elég.

A Fidesz-alapító, az általam nemzeti fajdalom-csillapítóként számon tartott Bayer, aki gyakran foglalkozik, a nemzetközi zsidóság arculatával, azt állítja, hogy a zsidók többsége, akár jogosan, vagy nem, sose szerette a keresztény magyar népet. Legfrissebb publicisztikájában azt bizonygatja, hogy ez, az általam odafenn ábrázolt „nép-nemzeti „Zsidó-kép”, a magyar kulturális örökség egyik „örök-zöld” és természetes motívuma. (Lásd: a Magyar Hírlap, 2016 Február végén, Március elején, saját sorozatommal egy időben futtatott, több részből álló írását, mely a „Tűrhetetlen” címet viseli.) Érdekes módon, akár egyet is érthetnék a fájdalomcsillapítóval (bár Márait, Petőfit, vagy Adyt zsidógyűlölettel vádolni szerintem ugyan olyan gyalázat, mint Hóman Bálintot, Prohászka Ottokárt, Dónáth Györgyöt Isteníteni.) A fájdalomcsillapítónak tehát, részben igazat adok. Nemcsak az irodalmi kánon, hanem a miniszterelnök saját honlapja, a _Demokrata_, a_ Magyar Hírlap_, az _Echo TV_, a _Lánchíd Rádió_, és az összes nép-nemzeti fórum, melyet Orbán Viktor oly nagy szeretettel ajánl a magyar nép figyelmébe, nyíltan, vagy burkoltan, azt sugallja, hogy a keresztény magyar népnek mindig résen kell lennie, a „New York – Tel Aviv tengely”-el szemben. E tengely emblematikus figurája, a Fidesz vezére szerint ma nem más, mint Soros György, a magyar származású New Yorki zsidó üzletember.

Orbán szerint Sorosnak az egyetlen célja, hogy a keresztény Európára zúdítsa a muzulmán migránsokat, és ezzel beteljesítse a nemzetközi zsidóság álmát: az európai keresztény nemzet-államok szétbombázását, a kereszténység végleges kitakarítását Európából. Egy szó, mint száz: _*Bár Orbán Viktor sokkal óvatosabban fogalmaz mint Bayer, a „New York-Tel Aviv tengely” hegemonikus képlete, annak sorsdöntő súlya Magyarország jövője felett, a Fidesz világnézetének, identitásának a sarkköve. *_ Ettől, a sarkkőtől kell tehát elindulnunk, hogy rá lássunk, mi történik a valóságban, és nem attól, amelyet odafenn, írásom tetején megszellőztetett, a bűbájos, és a legjobb kanadai zsidó körökben otthonosan mozgó magyar nagykövet, Ódor Bálint. Ez a szemléleti „gerincoszlopa” a 2013-as kommunikációs stratégiának, ez a szemlélet a mozgató rugója a nemzetközi zsidóság átverését szolgáló csalinak, amelyről tanulmányom következő részében fogok majd beszélni.

Annak a valóságnak közös elismerése után, hogy a magyar politikai identitás, a magyar politikai kultúra terepén, az elmúlt száz, száz-ötven év során, meghatározó szerepet játszott a nemzetközi zsidóság démonizálása, elválnak útjaim a Fideszes Bayerétól. _*Bayer, és párttársai szerint, a zsidókkal szembeni hagyományos magyar rossz érzés, a zsidók többsége által sorozatosan elkövetett magyarellenes rosszaságokra vezethető vissza. Szerintük, a zsidók túl sokszor rárontottak a magyarra.*_ A magyarnak nincs miért szégyenkeznie, mondják ők, és arra kérik a zsidókat, hogy nézzenek már végre a tükörbe és maradjanak csöndbe, fogják már be a szájukat, mielőtt megint csak bajba keverik önmagukat. Ismerős recept, illetve az is, hogy a magyar zsidók egy jó része egyetért ezzel a javaslattal, ezt a fájdalomcsillapítót rágja: sokuk rossz szemmel nézi, nem csak azokat a testvéreiket, akik nem nyelik le a Fidesz által kínált receptet, hanem olyanokat is, mint például Marci bácsi keresztfiát, aki kívülállóként, szerintük csak bajba akarja keverni a zsidókat.





_Folytatás következik

*Göllner András hét részes sorozatának hatodik része a KMH-ban már publikált ötödik, negyedik, harmadik, második és első részből folytatódik. A szöveget magyarra fordította a KMH részére Kertész Ákos.*_


----------



## Melitta (2016 Március 13)

*Orbán és a zsidók — A hízelgő átverés anatómiája (6. rész): A csalétek*


_Valamivel csak ki kell állnunk, ha ujrázunk, mondja a herceg._
_Mi ez az újrázás, kérdezi a király?_
_A herceg elmagyarázta neki:_
_Én majd eljárom nekik a hegyi-pásztor táncot, vagy a matróz-táncot; maga pedig a Hamlet monológját._
_A Hamlet micsodáját?_
_Hamlet monológját, tudja, ez Shakespeare leghitelesebb dolga. Fönséges, fönséges valami! Mindig elbűvöli a nézőket._



_--Mark Twain: Huckleberrry Finn kalandjai_

Bevezetés a csalétek-gyártás titkaiba

A szeretet látszatát keltő átverés alapszabályai szerint, az átveréshez szükséges bizalmat, kizárólag egy önzetlennek látszó, és a kiszemelt áldozat számára ellenállhatatlanul csábító csalétekkel kell kiváltani. Ez a csalétek gyártás Alfája- Omegája.

A csalikat több féle módon lehet előállítani, tálalni, de mindegyiknek a közös vonása, hogy az áldozat testére van szabva. A bizalomkeltő csalétek lehet egy szép, figyelmesen kiválasztott ajándék, egy kitűntetés, egy adomány, egy pénzösszeg, de ami igazán leveszi az embereket a lábukról az a törődés, a figyelem, és a szeretet. Az utóbbi, a világ minden táján, a legnyerőbb csali.

A csalétek gyártás nem gyerekjáték. Ezt minden profi horgász tudja. Ha a hal észreveszi a horgot, már nem érdekli a csalétek, hátat fordít és gyorsan elillan. Ha a befektetés az áldozat bizalmának kiváltásába, elkapkodott, fukar, öncélúnak tűnik, az egész művelet zátonyra futhat. Ezért muszáj például minden piramis játszma elején, a közönség elé felsorakoztatni a bizonyíthatóan boldog nyerteseket. _Csak úgy lehet embereket jól átverni, ha a játszma elején az átverő nem fosztogat, hanem osztogat. A „jó napot”, mindig a játszma végén jön,_ amikor az átverő már a határokon túl, egy tengerparti nyaralóban, egy kényelmes székben hátradőlve, egy koktéllal a kezében nézi a naplementét.

A magyar lakosság átverése a rezsicsökkentéssel indult, és az ország kirablásával végződött. _Szeretem a rezsimet, mert csökkenti a rezsimet?_ A rezsicsökkentés költségeit az energiaipar állta, az ország kirablásából származó hasznot már a rablóbanda zsebelte be. A Terror Elhárító Központ (TEK), az igazságszolgáltatás, a Központi Statisztikai Hivatal, az ügyészség, az adóhivatal, a közmédiumok és kereskedelmi médiák politikai megszállása, birtoklása azért szükséges, hogy a belföldi átverés valóságáról minél kevesebben tudjanak, arról minél kevesebbet lehessen hallani. Ezt a jól bevált receptet követi Putyin, Oroszországban, (Lásd: Karen Dawisha. _Putin’s Kleptocracy_. Simon and Schuster könyvkiadó, New York. 2014) és Putyin jól bevált példáját követi Orbán, Magyarországon. (Aki az utóbbi állításommal nem ért egyet, kérem, hallgassa végig Orbán 2014 nyarán elmondott tusnádfürdői vallomását.) Amikor a szeretet látszatát keltő átverés kiüríti az ország határain belüli pénzforrásokat, elkezd a külföldön csapolni.

Az Orbán kormány külföldi irányváltásáról már e sorozat 5. részében beszámoltam. Orbán és legfontosabb stratégái már 2012 során felmérték a külföldi erőviszonyokat, a külföldi haszon, illetve veszélyforrásokat. Többek közt meggyőződtek arról, hogy a _„New York – Tel Avív tengely”_-el szemben nem a rossz, hanem a jó indulat látszatát kell kelteniük, különben „bezár a magyar nép-nemzeti bazár”. Nem csak a hagyományos előítéleteikkel, hanem józan politikai eszükkel, és mind azokkal a módszerekkel, melyeket korábban bemutattam, arra a következtetésre jutottak, hogy butaság lenne fokozni a nemzetközi zsidóság _„zsigeri magyarellenességét”_, mert ezzel csak öngólt rúgnának. A mai napig meg vannak arról győződve, hogy a nemzetközi zsidóság hegemonikus, és monolitikus ereje meg tudja buktatni bármelyik kispályás autokratát közép-kelet Európában, amely saját népének fosztogatásán felül, a nemzetközi zsidóságot is rugdosni merészeli, netán ecetet mer önteni a zsidók fájdalmas sebeire.

A fenti veszély elkerülése végett, a nemzetközi zsidóság bizalmának kiváltása céljából, fejlesztette ki az Orbán kormány azt a csalétket, amelyet végül is 2013 októberében, Kanada legnagyobb városában, _Torontóban, a Nemzetközi Holokauszt Emlékezési Szövetség (IHRA) _elnöki ülésének alkalmával tárt a nyilvánosság elé. A csali, mint a Grimm mesékből jól ismert Babszem Jankó, egy csapásra, hét legyet képes ütni. A csalétek nem kizárólag a nemzetközi zsidóság bizalmát, hanem a magyar önkényuralom fenntartását, a nemzetközi pénzcsapok nyitvatartását, az önkényuralom fenntartásához szükséges üzemanyag-szolgáltatást hivatott szolgálni – innen származik a „hetet egy-csapásra” természete, ereje.

A csalétek, épp oly gondosan lett kiválasztva, mint az a bizonyos szöveg Auschwitz bejárata felett. Hízelgő vonzerejét a magyar külképviseletek kapuja fölé e szavakkal vésték kőbe: _"A holokauszt emlékezete kormányunk politikájának és hazánk nemzeti identitásának a sarkköve”. _E szöveg folyamatos hangoztatása lett parancsként kiadva a világ azon tájain szorgoskodó külügyeseknek, ahol jelentős számban, jelentős társadalmi elismeréssel, akár politikai befolyással élnek a zsidók. Ezzel a csalival eteti a Kanadai zsidóságot, Ódor Bálint, Magyarország kanadai nagykövete, az amerikaiakat, Szemerkényi Réka, Orbán washingtoni nagykövete. Szaudi Arábiában, Libanonban, Iránban, Kazakhsztánban, és olyan helyeken ahol nem szeretik a zsidókat, de szintén komoly kilincselés folyik, a nemzetközi pénzcsapok nyitvatartásának érdekében, a fent említett nemzeti sarkkőről mélyen hallgatnak, Orbán külügyesei. Ezeken a helyeken, egy egészen más fajta csalival nyomulnak, másfajta csalival álcázzák az Orbán kormány által Magyarország területén gerjesztett anti-arab, anti-muszlim hangulatot.

E 6. fejezet hátralevő részeiben, a nemzetközi zsidóság átverésére kifejlesztett csalétek fejlesztőire, a csalétek-gyártás és etetés költségvetésére, az csalétket adagoló szerelvényre fogok rávilágítani.






Don't take the bait / Dina Day.

A király és a herceg: a csalétek-gyártók bemutatása

A nemzetközi zsidóság bizalmát kiváltó csali akkor működik jól, ha kóser. A szeretet látszatát keltő, hízelgő átverés magyar forgatókönyvének szerzői jogát két ember osztja meg egymás között: az egyik egy amerikai zsidó, Arthur J. Finkelstein, aki többek közt Bibi Natenyahu kommunikációs tanácsadója. Finki, ahogy Orbán becézi a „királyt”, a szeretet látszatát keltő, hízelgő átverés műfajának legtekintélyesebb, legelismertebb nemzetközi nagymestere. A_ copyright_ másik tulajdonosa Habony Árpád, Finkelstein üzleti partnere. Finkelstein 2007 óta, Habony jóval korábban, Wermer András távozása óta, szállítja Orbánnak a csalikat, szigorúan bizalmas, szigorúan titkosított keretek között.

Mielőtt elmélyülnék a magyarországi csali-készítők és forgalmazók agytrösztjének bemutatásában, szeretném itt az elején leszögezni, hogy óriási tévedés lenne azt gondolni, hogy Artúr és Árpád, saját fejükkel, eszükkel fedezték fel az Orbán kormány önkényuralmát tartósító spanyol-viaszt. A „király és a herceg” egy mások által, és évtizedekkel ezelőtt kiagyalt receptből dolgoznak, melyet _„A Fidesz nyelve”_ (KMH, 2015 Áprili 24), illetve az „Egy érzés mely mindent eltakar” című tanulmányaimban (KMH 2012 február) már részletesen bemutattam. A nemzetközi zsidóság megtévesztését szolgáló csali, csupán egy generikus változata annak a post-modern kommunikációs receptnek, amely elsősorban érzelmi receptorainkat izgatva késztet bennünket a politikai szerepvállalásra. Lehet, hogy nem fogják jó néven venni tőlem, de én nem feltalálóként, hanem közönséges _carpet-bagger_-ként, tartom számon a szabadalmi joggal rendelkező két magyarországi csalétek-gyártót. Úgy tekintek rájuk, mint ahogy Mark Twain tekintett arra a két szerencselovagra, a királyra és a hercegre, _Huckleberry Finn kalandjai_ című remekművében.

Bár a hazai piacon szereplő csalik gyártásában, forgalmazásában is jócskán benne a kezük, a belföldi piacon már több hazai szakemberrel összefogva tevékenykedik a „király és a herceg”. A belföldi piacra szakosított csalétek fejlesztők és forgalmazók közt olyan jól ismert figurák is felbukkannak, mint Kubatov Gábor, aki a Fidesz választási kampányait, és a Ferencvárosi focicsapat kopasz-fejű verő-legényeit futtatja. (Kubatov és csapattársai Február végén, március elején, Arthur J. Finkelstein jóvoltából, Finkelstein amerikai hálózatának segítségével, a Republikánus választási kampány során alkalmazott csalizás titkait tanulmányozták kinn az USA-ban, hogy azokat majd 2018-ban, a hazai körülményekre átszabva, érvényesíthessék.)

A_ carpet-bagger_ címke elsősorban Finkelsteinre illik. Mielőtt szőnyegből készült táskájával, illetve, a táskájában tárolt kígyómérgével kezdett közép-Európában és keletebbre kereskedni, évtizedeken át, saját, homoszexuális preferenciáit követő embertársainak életét keserítő, illetve az amerikai feketék emberi méltóságát gyalázó politikusok karrierjét egyengette Amerikában.

Ma már Orbán mellett, és Habony-al közösen jegyzett cégével, a nemzetközi zsidóság átverésén fáradozik.

Arthur J. Finkelstein, nem-csak a magyar, hanem a volt Szovjet birodalom helyszínén terjeszkedő autokráciák majd mindegyikének a közkedvelt csalétek gyártója. Kanadában, Amerikában, a szakmabeliek _„The Merchant of Venom”_ – a kígyóméreg kalmárja - néven ismerik. Neki köszönhetik az amerikaiak a feketék elleni gyűlöletéről jól ismert egykori amerikai szenátort, Jesse Helms-t. Jesse-t úgy értékesítette Finki, mint a fehér faj őrangyalát a feketékkel szemben. Helms úgy láttatta a feketéket, mint akiknek nincs más céljuk, mint szénné égetni, vagy kirabolni a bevásárló központokat, s utána, megerőszakolni a fehér nőket, ahogy békésen hazafelé sétáltatják kicsinyeiket a bölcsödéből. Finki hasonló módon népszerűsíti Orbánt, hasonló módszerekkel állította össze a muszlim migránsok elleni magyar plakát kampány szövegeit.

Finkinek köszönhetik a kanadaiak azokat a sorozatos átveréseket, amelyekkel a nemrég lebukott Harper kormány hülyítette az ittenieket. (Lásd: Michael Harris. _A Party of One._ Toronto. Viking Press, 2014) Finkinek köszönhetik a magyarok, hogy a volt Harper kormánynak soha egy rossz szava nem volt Orbán Viktorról, mert Finki azzal etette kanadai ügyfelét, Harpert, hogy Orbán a konzervatív értékek magyarországi megtestesítője, és mint Harper, Orbán is a liberálisok ádáz ellenfele. Ma már Orbán, Finki tanácsára, azzal eteti az újonnan hatalomra került kanadai Liberális Párt vezetőjét, hogy a Fidesz ugyanazokat az értékeket képviseli, mint a kanadai Liberális Párt.

Artúr és Árpád, találták ki például azt, hogy Magyarországon úgy lehet a Zsidók és a Romák támogatását megszerezni, ha elhitetjük velük, hogy Orbán annyira, de annyira szereti és félti őket, hogy mindent meg fog tenni annak érdekében, hogy a Magyarország felé nyomuló muzulmán áradat elkerülje az ország határait. Itt aztán bizony nem fognak terroristák a magyar zsinagógákban imádkozó ártatlan zsidókra lövöldözni, itt aztán nem fogják a muzulmánok kiszorítani szegény cigányainkat a munkaerő piacról.

A migrációs hullámok által felkavart hazai vizeken alkalmazott csalijukat nem kizárólag az előbb megnevezett két magyarországi kisebbség számára fejlesztették ki Orbán tanácsadói. E témában is, a „hetet egy csapásra” elve szerint dolgoznak. A fehér-bőrű, keresztény magyar többségnek azt ígérik, hogy itt aztán nem lesz egy újabb török birodalom, nem lesznek mecsetek minden utcasarkon, nem kell attól tartani, hogy az ország kisvárosaiban, falvaiban, a tapolcai piacon, a cigányokon kívül még egy idegen, színes bőrű népség fog kellemetlenkedni. Orbán mindenki előtt, félreérthetetlen módon fejtette ki, hogy bár a magyarok nem hívták hazájukba a cigányokat, és azok hívatlan vendégként, évszázadokkal ezelőtt szivárogtak be a Kárpát-medencébe, ha már egyszer itt vannak, hát megtűri őket. De még egy idegen, színes-bőrű, más-vallású népségnek itt nincs keresnivalója. A falu parasztjait, a kisvárosokban szorgoskodó kétkezi kisembereket, a keresztény, fehér magyar nép karakterét, a magyar nőket, lányokat, az ő felügyelete alatt nem fogják kikezdeni az idegen, és semmirekellő betolakodók. Egy szó, mint száz, ez a csali, mint Finkiék összes csalija, nagyszerűen működik. Az összes közvélemény-kutatás igazolja: nem csak a zsidók, a romák, de az egész ország úgy bekapta, és lenyelte ezt a csalit, mint kacsa a nokedlit, kinn a feneketlen tónál.

Finkinek és Habonynak köszönheti Gyurcsány Ferenc is, hogy meggondolatlan szavaiból akkora hasznot tudott húzni a Fidesz, hogy még a mai napig se képes labdába rúgni a volt miniszterelnök. Pedig Gyurcsány, őszödi beszédében, nem a nép-nemzeti átverésre, a hazudozásra szakosított magyar politizálás műfajának a folytatásáért, hanem annak megszüntetéséért ágált párttársai előtt. Ezt a tévedését, se az akkori párttársai, se a Fidesz, de még a magyar közvélemény többsége se képes neki megbocsájtani. Ahogy ezt a Fidesz egykori kommunikációs guruja, Wermer András kifejtette, azt _amit jól beetetünk az emberek fejébe, az Isten se tudja onnan többé kiverni._

A csalizásban, a csalizásból befolyó hasznok leosztásában, szétosztásában kiemelt szerepet játszik egy másik, Amerikából származó szőnyeg-táskás, az éjszakai életből jól ismert Palácsik Timi férje és futtatója, Andy Vajna.






Forrás: Bors.

Mielőtt visszatelepedett Magyarországra, Vajna egész életét, adó-elkerülési botrányok kisérték. A Time magazin, egy 1991-es cikke szerint, “leányvállalatai hálózata olyan zavaros, hogy a tőzsdei elemzők sem képesek követni”. Vajna ugyanúgy menti Magyarországról külföldre a vagyonát, mint ahogy tette azt, amikor Hollywoodban élt. A különbség korábbi csalinkázásaival szemben az, hogy míg Amerikában a hatóságok megbüntették, Magyarországon, a Miniszterelnök és az adóhivatal szívélyes támogatásával, kellő törvényhozatali hátszéllel, teszi ugyanezt.

Orbán, egy pár évvel ezelőtt, pályáztatás nélkül, Vajnának ajándékozta, a magyar kaszinó piac 80%-át. Majd egy törvénymódosítással, kiemelte ezt a piaci szegmenset az adó-hivatal felügyelete alól. Ahogy azt egy hazai hírportál is jegyezte, _„Az Orbán kormány akaratából,”_ Vajna kaszinói, _„nincsenek bekötve az adóhatósághoz. Amíg a kiskereskedőknek, taxisoknak, szállodásoknak kötelező (vagy kötelező lesz) az online pénztárgép, addig a 20 milliárdos szerencsejáték-biznisznek nem kell a játékgépeit rádugnia a szerverre. Vajnának, a magyar cégbíróságra bejegyzett összes érdekeltsége curacaói, luxemburgi, nevadai offshore cégekbe torkollik. Átláthatatlan céghálón és vagyonmozgásokon keresztül szivattyúzza ki a pénzt – nemcsak a kaszinózásból származó nyereségét, hanem szinte minden egyéb bevételét is”_. (Bővebben itt.)

Vajnának legutolsó nagy befektetését, a kereskedelmi médiapiacon szereplő TV2 megvásárlását is az adófizetők zsebéből kicsempészett pénzek biztosításával tette lehetővé az Orbán kormány. A belföldi csali-etetés piacán kiemelt szerepet szán Vajna csatornájának a kormány. Előre megjósolható, hogy nem csak a kölcsön kamatait, hanem a televíziózásból származó haszonra kivetett adóterhet is jóval piaci átlag-alatti szinten fogja biztosítani számára a hazai keresztapa. És ha netán, Vajna nem teljesít, nem mutat kellő hálát és lojalitást, nem segít a csalizásból befolyó pénzek szétosztásában, őt is úgy ki fogja fricskázni a piacról a keresztapa, mint Simicska Alajost.

E bemutatómat azzal zárnám, hogy a csapat, amelyik kifejlesztette a nemzetközi zsidóság átverését szolgáló csalétket, és a csalétek forgalmazását felügyeli, tudtában van annak, hogy ma már nem az értelmi, hanem az érzelmi politizálás korszakában élünk. Tudják, hogy mindenki nyugtalan, ideges, fél, megcsaltnak érzi magát, és gőze sincs arról, hol lakik az igazság, valóban mi forog körülötte. Csak egy dolog érdekli a csalódott, egyre nehezebb körülmények közt élő tömegeket – hogy végre mondjon már valaki fentről olyat, amit megért, és amitől jól fogja magát érezni. Jöjjön már végre valaki, aki osztja az ő felháborodásukat, és az ő nyelvükön beszél. Orbán szeretetet, összefogást és egyenes beszédet ígért. Vonzó szavai mögött, a tettek mezején, a gyűlöletkeltés, a kirekesztés és az átlagemberek fosztogatása folyik. Az átverést egyre több titkosítási törvénnyel fedik. A rablással, fosztogatással beszerzett vagyonait pedig egyre több stróman nevén jegyeztetik. Aki ezt a fajta csalizást felfedi, azt Finki és társai hazaárulóvá varázsolják, oszt jó napot.

Betekintés csalétek-gyártás és forgalmazás költségvetésébe

Magyarországon, a csalétekgyártásra és forgalmazásra kiadott kormányzati pénzeket üzleti titokként kezeli a jelenlegi hatalom. A mai napig senki se tudja, ki fizet mennyit_ „a király és a herceg”_ szolgáltatásaiért. Nem lehet tudni mekkora az általuk javasolt „dologi” költségek volumene, és mennyit tesz ki a _„tanácsadói”_ költségvetés. A miniszterelnök, Budapest főpolgármestere, Tarlós István, Szíjjártó Péter Külügyminiszter, Kósa Lajos, Debrecen polgármestere és mindazok, akiket eddig megkérdeztek arról, hogy mennyit kap Artúr és Árpád a csalikért, hülyét játszanak, majd sarkon fordulva, faképnél hagyják a kérdezősködőket. A nemzetközi zsidóság átverését szolgáló csalétek fejlesztésének, forgalmazásának költségeiről jóformán semmit se tud a magyar és a nemzetközi közvélemény. És mint ahogy az EU saját vizsgálatai, vagy a _Transparency International_ tanulmányai is bizonyítják, az Orbán kormány egyre inkább nehezíti, egyre több rendelettel hátráltatja a belföldi és külföldi csalizás társadalmi ellenőrzését, a hatalmi játszmák átláthatóságát. Az egyedüli dolog, amit biztosan tudunk az az, hogy két helyszínről - a Miniszterelnöki Hivatalból, illetve a Külügyminisztériumból, és Orbán személyes felügyeletével - irányítják a csalizást, innen irányítják a nemzetközi zsidóság átverését.

Egyes becslések szerint, az Orbán kormány, az elmúlt 3 év során, többszáz-milliárd forintot emelt ki a magyar adófizetők zsebéből a nemzetközi vizekre kiszállított csalik beetetésére, de erről nincsenek megbízható adatok. Itt ott, majdhogynem a véletlennek köszönhetően bújik ki egy-egy szög a zsákból. Az amerikai igazságszolgáltatásnak köszönhetően tudjuk, hogy Orbánék 3.5 milliárd forintot különítettek el a korábbi Fideszes miniszter, Fellegi Tamás vezetése alatt álló _Hungary Initiatives Foundation_ számára. Ezzel a pénzzel mossák tisztára Orbánék piszkos dolgait Amerikában, ez úton próbálják bebiztosítani az önkényuralom fenntartásához szükséges amerikai üzemanyag-szállítást. Tudjuk például azt is, hogy Finkelstein jó barátjának, egykori ügyfelének, Connie Macknak, havi,2.5 millió forintot töm a zsebébe az Orbán kormány az adófizetők pénzéből. Azt is tudjuk, hogy Mack amerikai cégeibe, a magyar adófizetőktől kiszedett pénzekből, összesen 1.5 milliárd forintot ruházott be a magyar állam. Ezek az összegek, amelyeket itt most megemlítettem, csak a jéghegy csúcsát jelentik az amerikai közvélemény megtévesztésére szánt bruttó beruházásnak. Több tucat Euro-atlanti országban is ugyan ez a fajta pénzszórás folyik. A nyilvánosság szeme elől eltitkolt, és világ-szerte szétszórt közpénzek aggregátumát, még senki se volt képes beazonosítani. Ez a feladat egy más napra tartozik.

Egy valamit azonban már most tudunk: A nemzetközi zsidóság átverésére szánt befektetést, a nemzetközi közvélemény átverését szolgáló csalétek-fejlesztés, csalétek- etetés költségeit a magyar átlagemberrel fizetteti meg a Fidesz. Az átverésből származó hasznot pedig nem az átlagemberek, hanem a csalétekgyártók ’s gazdáik zsebelik be.

A csalétket forgalmazó szerelvény bemutatása

A nemzetközi zsidóság átverését szolgáló csalétek beetetését, az Orbán rezsim 2013 óta, elsősorban és főleg a _Nemzetközi Holokauszt Emlékezési Szövetség (IHRA)_ elnöklésével végzi. Az alábbiakban egy kanadai esettanulmánnyal, egy pár pillanatfelvétellel fogom bemutatni ennek a nemzetközi szerelvénynek a működését.

Magyarország 2002-ben, az első Orbán kormányzat idején csatlakozott az IHRÁ-hoz. A csatlakozási szándékot Orbánék már 2000-ben, az IHRA alapító fórumán bejelentették. Orbán egyik legrégibb, leglojálisabb és talán legravaszabb politikai szövetségesét, Stumpf Istvánt bízta meg azzal, hogy elfogadtassa kormányát ezzel az új szervezettel. Stumpfról tudni kell, hogy a kommunista Magyarország egyik fényesen emelkedő csillaga volt egészen a berlini fal leomlásáig. Mint Orbán, vagy a másik Fideszes nagy-magyar Kövér László, vagy akár a mostani államfő, Áder János, Stumpf is a Kommunista Ifjúsági Szövetség, a KISZ létráján mászott a politikai hatalom csúcsa felé Magyarországon, amikor mindenki számra váratlanul, az orosz kommunisták főtitkára, Gorbacsov, bedobta a törülközőt. Stumpf annak a kommunista belügyminiszternek volt a veje, ahhoz a családhoz járt vacsorázni, szórakozni, amelynek feje gumibotosokkal verette agyba-főbe mindazokat, akik a demokráciáról, a szabad gazdasági versenyről, hazájuk függetlenségéről álmodoztak a nyolcvanas évek vége felé Magyarországon. Orbán, Kövér, Áder, Stumpf, a Fidesz mai belső körének majd mindegyike, a kommunista pártot használták gazdasági és politikai karrierjük érvényesítésének eszközeként. Orbán, Kövér, Áder, KISZ-titkárok voltak, amíg egy szép nap, Moszkvából kihúzták a lábuk alól a létrát. Kádárt nem ezek a fiúk, hanem Gorbacsov buktatta meg. Mint Szűrös Mátyás, Kádár moszkvai nagykövete, ők is szemfülesen éltek a politikai-piac által kínált lehetőséggel, ráálltak a Gorbacsov által nyújtott új létrára és azóta, szabadságharcosként, 1956 hőseinek utódaiként láttatják magukat nem csak odahaza, hanem a nagyvilágban. Ezek az ex-komcsik csak Gyurcsányt tartják komcsinak, és őt is csak azért, mert Orbán saját bevallása szerint, Gyurcsány volt közülük a legtehetségesebb. Gyurcsányt a tehetsége miatt utálják, és azért mert mindent tud róluk, tisztán átlát rajtuk. Orbán személyesen azért dühös rá, mert első és utolsó nyilvános vitájuk során, Gyurcsány úgy felmosta vele a padlót, mint Mari néni a Kádár étkezde parkettáját.

Stumpf csodálatos karriert futott be Orbán társaként és ma már milliárdosként, luxus körülmények közt tölti mindennapjait. Az első Orbán kormány kancellária-minisztere volt. Orbán, második kormányzása elején, alkotmány bírónak nevezte ki, anélkül hogy Stumpf akár egy napot is töltött volna valaha a bírói székben. 2010 után Stumpfnak az lett a fő feladata, hogy az utolsó szögeket kalapálja bele a magyar alkotmányos rend, a magyar jogállam koporsójába. Stumpf volt az az ember, akit Orbán, már első kormányzása alatt, azzal bízott meg, hogy átverje az IHRA-ba tömörült külföldi zsidókat.

A magyarok által elkövetett zsidóüldözések horrorjainak legtekintélyesebb, erkölcsileg leg elismertebb tanúja, a holokauszt egyik túlélője, Randolph L. Braham, hívta fel a világ figyelmét Stumpfra, és az első Orbán kormány kétszínű magatartására. Braham volt az első zsidó, aki oda mert szólni, hogy álljon már meg a menet: „Ez az ember már 2000-ben félrevezette az IHRA Fórum hallgatóságát, meg sem említette a Horthy-rendszer 1938 és 1945 közötti zsidótörvényeit, és ezzel a tettével elbagatellizálta Magyarország szerepét a zsidók meggyilkolásában”. (Lásd a Hungarian Spectrum cikkét). Braham, egy pár évvel ezelőtt készített tanulmánya is részletes adatokkal szolgál. „Magyarország és a holokauszt: a befejezetlen jelen”” _Beszélő_. Évfolyam 7. 4. szám)


----------



## Melitta (2016 Március 13)

2013-ig, Magyarország viszonylag passzív tagja volt az IHRA-nak, ennek a harmincegy nemzetet tömörítő testületnek, mely a holokauszt áldozatai emlékének a tiszteletben tartását és olyan oktatási programok megszervezését tűzte ki céljául, amelyek fölhívják a közvélemény figyelmét a faji előítéletekre. Az Orbán-kormány 2013 elején és röviddel Elie Wiesel tiltakozása után, a csalétekgyártók agytrösztjének tanácsára kezdett el lobbizni, hogy biztosítsa magának e rangos szervezet elnöki székét arra az időszakra, amikor a nemzetközi zsidóság Auschwitz felszabadításának 70. évfordulójára fog emlékezni. A 2013 október 6-a és 10-e között megtartott torontói találkozón e lobbizás sikeresnek bizonyult. Az IHRA Tanács tagjai azt a kormányt jelölték ki, hogy vezesse le Auschwitz felszabadulásának hetvenedik évfordulóját, amely Elie Wiesel, Randolph L. Braham és sokak szemében, és mint az általam is felsorakoztatott tények is bizonyították, nagyon is kettős magatartást tanúsított és tanúsít a mai napig, a zsidókkal szemben.

Az első, aki hangosan tiltakozott a torontói döntéssel szemben, az Randolph L. Braham volt, a holokauszt emlékének leghitelesebb őrzője. Braham, 2014 elején, visszaadta Orbánéknak mindazokat a kitűntetéseket, amellyel a Fidesz kormány meg akarta vásárolni Braham együttműködését a nemzetközi zsidóság átveréséhez. De nem ő volt az egyedüli tiltakozó az ellen, hogy a Fidesz csalétekgyártóinak ügyes lobbizásának köszönhetően, _az IHRA Elnöksége a kecskére bízta a káposztát,_ és egy olyan kormánynak adott felelősséget a Holokauszt emlékezetének őrzésére, mely a nemzetközi nyilvánosság háta mögött, sorozatosan megcsúfolta az áldozatok emlékét, túlélők méltóságát, és mint ahogy azt korábban bizonyítottam, teszi mindezt, a mai napig. Azt, hogy 2013-ban Magyarországot megválasztották az IHRA elnökének a több mint 400,000 tagsággal rendelkező _Simon Wiesenthal Központ_ elfogadhatatlannak minősítette. 2014 májusában, azokra a visszásságokra, amelyeket Wiesel, Braham és jómagam is e sorozat 4. részében bemutattam, az SWC a következő szavakkal reagált:

_„Magyarországnak választania kell, hogy a holokauszt emlékezetének elkötelezett őrizőjévé válik-e, vagy továbbra is meghamisítja a holokauszt tényeit; mert a két utat egyszerre nem járhatja. A magyar kormány egyéb akciói nyomán, melyekkel megpróbálja meghamisítani és fehérre mosni az akkori Magyarország részvételét a holokausztban, jogosan merül föl a kérdés, hogy Magyarország képes lesz-e ellátni a Nemzetközi Holokauszt Szövetség (IHRA) 2015-ös elnökségének a föladatát.”_ (Lásd: _„Simon Wiesenthal Center Questions Hungary’s Fitness to Lead International Holocaust Body”_. 2014. Május 8)
Az SWC tiltakozását persze nem vették figyelembe, és bár Magyarország IHRA elnöksége 2016 március közepével, e sorozat végével lejár, az ellentmondások az Orbán kormány hazai viselkedése és külföldi szavai között egyre nehezebben kezelhetők.
A csalétek- szerelvény Montrealba jön.

2015 vége felé, miután egyre nyilvánosabbá vált, hogy az év során, az IHRA szerelvény kanadai mozdonyvezetője, Ódor Bálint nagykövet, egyetlen holokauszt emlék-ünnepélyre se volt hajlandó meghívni olyan embereket, akik esetleg kritikával illethetik Pártját és kormányát, és majd minden megemlékezést saját kormányának és pártvezérének fényesítésére használta fel, eldöntöttem, hogy elmegyek egy olyan megemlékezésre, ahol meghívó nélkül is belehet lépni. Le akartam róni saját tisztelemet a holokauszt áldozatai előtt, és meg akartam nézni, hogyan működik a csalétek etetés. E megfontolásból döntöttem úgy, hogy felszállok Ódor vonatára, két menetrend szerinti állomásán, Montrealban. Az első megálló helyszíne az az egyetem volt ahol ma már Emeritus rangban, idestova több mint 35 éve tanítok. A szerelvény November 11-én volt várható. A második megálló november 12-én a montreali Holokauszt Emlékközpontban volt esedékes.

Amikor ez első megállónál felszálltam, és elfoglaltam a helyemet meglepődve és csalódottan konstatáltam, hogy nem Ódor Bálint nagykövet, hanem helyettese, Oláh Lajos ül a mozdonyvezetői fülkében. Oláh egy jól ismert beugró, különösen a Concordia Egyetemen. 2015 márciusában, egy több százezer ember által követhető video konferencián mutatta meg hogyan reagál, ha a csaliját nem csípi a kiszemelt áldozat.



A fentiektől függetlenül, a novemberi megemlékezés ígéretesnek és érdekesnek tűnt. Az előadó a budapesti Holokauszt Múzeum tehetséges fiatal igazgatója, Toronyi Zsuzsa volt, akiről csak jó dolgokat hallottam. Előadása során bemutatta azt a hősies munkát, amit a múzeum végez azok tiszteletére, akik olyan kevés figyelmet kaptak a szülőföldjükön a múltban. A kérdések és válaszok során egy fiatalember fölvetette, hogy a német csapatok 1944-es magyarországi inváziója vezetett el a magyar vidéki zsidóság legyilkolásához. A budapesti zsidókat maga Horthy Miklós mentette meg. Egy másik kérdező arra volt kíváncsi, miért volt olyan kevés megemlékezés a holokauszt áldozataira Magyarországon, az elmúlt évet leszámítva. Az előadó, úgy vélte, hogy a budapesti megemlékezések ritkasága, visszafogottsága az elmúlt évtizedek során a budapesti zsidó túlélők szégyenérzetének tudható be, nem igazán akartak visszaemlékezne arra, hogy vidéki testvéreikkel ellentétben, ők elkerülték a deportálásokat. Toronyi is, mint az egyik fiatal magyar kérdező, a német megszálló csapatokról beszélt, az ország katonai megszállását okolta a 460,000 vidéki zsidóság felszámolásáért.

Ennél a pontnál felemeltem a kezem és udvariasan szót kértem. Bemutatkoztam. Elmondtam, hogy a „házból” vagyok itt, többek közt a témában tanítok a politológiai tanszéken. Elmagyaráztam a fiatalembernek, hogy a német csapatok nem támadták meg Magyarországot, hanem a magyar államfő beleegyezésével jöttek Magyarországra. Magyarország és Németország szövetségesek voltak a második világháború elejétől a végéig. A magyar kormány tárt karokkal fogadta a bevonuló csapatokat, semmilyen ellenállás, egyetlen puskalövés sem volt, sem a magyar hadsereg sem az ország polgárai részéről. Mi több, a német csapatok nem játszottak semmiféle szerepet a 460,000 vidéki zsidó Auschwitzba történő deportálásában –, ezt a munkát az összeírástól a bevagonírozásig teljes egészében a magyar hatóságok bonyolították le. A magyar vidéki zsidóság halálba küldése a magyar kormány és a kormányzó, Horthy Miklós tudatos politikai döntése volt, egy kétlépcsős terv alapján, amit a logisztikai megközelítés diktált. Először vidékiek, majd a budapestiek. A budapesti deportálásokat végülis azért állíttatta le Horthy, mert a szovjet Vörös Hadsereg már Budapest kapujában állt, és a szövetségesek írásban figyelmeztették, hogy ha így folytatja a két lépésre tervezett stratégiát, akkor háborús bűnösként felelősségre lesz vonva a háború végén.

Ez után az előadó felé fordultam és a következőket mondtam: Azt az évtizedek óta tartó magyarországi visszafogottságot a holokauszt áldozatainak emlékével kapcsolatban, amiről beszélt, nem lenne helyes a túlélők szégyenével magyarázni. A felelősség az évtizedeken át tartó és lagymatag megemlékezésekért, a magyarországi holokauszt mai napig tartó kibeszéletlenségéért, nem a túlélők, hanem a gyilkosok szégyenérzetében keresendő. Ezért a némaságért, nemtörődömségért azoknak az embereknek a szégyenérzete felel, akik meggyilkolták vagy hagyták meggyilkolni állampolgár társaikat. Miért már megint az áldozat a hibás, és nem a bűnös, aki a bűncselekményt elkövette?

A hozzászólásomat jól fogadta a közönség, mire föltettem egy kérdést a rendezvény főszponzorának, az Orbán kormány képviselőjének, Oláh Lajosnak. Megkérdeztem tőle, hogy meg tudná már mondani nekünk, hogy miért van az, hogy Orbán Viktor kormánya Magyarországon nem képes a gyakorlatba átültetni azt, amit itt hirdet Kanadában? Olyan ez, mint aki vizet prédikál és bort iszik. Fölsoroltam néhány rövid példát az ebben az írásban már előbb földolgozott ellentmondások listájából. Oláh úr már márciusban, korábbi látogatása során sem volt hajlandó válaszolni a hozzá intézett kérdésekre. Ugyan ezt tette most is. Kitérve a kérdés elől, átpasszolta azt a meghívott előadónak. Ez hangos tiltakozást váltott ki az „utasok”, azaz a közönség többségéből. Ők is választ követeltek, és oda szóltak Oláhnak, hogy a kérdés nem a vendég előadónak, hanem az előadás szponzorának szólt. Mivel a válasz csak nem akart megszületni, az esemény házigazdája, hogy elmozduljunk a kínos holtpontról azt javasolta, hogy akkor beszéljünk másról. A beszélgetés visszatért eredeti medrébe, nem beszéltünk már bűnről vagy bűntudatról. És ekkor Oláh úr összeszedte magát, felemelte a karját, jelezte, hogy mégiscsak beszélni akar. Miután a rendezvény moderátora átadta neki a szót, felállt és visszatért arra a témára, amin már túlléptünk. és amit öt perccel azelőtt úgy minősített, hogy az nem tartozik ide. Elkezdte ecsetelni, hogy a holokauszt magyarországi kibeszéletlenségéért, a 25 évvel ezelőtti kommunista kormány felel, miattuk volt 2015-ig oly siralmas a holokausztról való megemlékezés Magyarországon. Véleményét senki se óhajtotta megkérdőjelezni, innentől már tényleg Toronyi Zsuzsára volt kíváncsi a közönség. Ennek ellenére, Oláh továbbra is emelgette a kezét, hogy megint szeretne valamit mondani, holott korábban nyíltan kijelentette, hogy nem előadni jött ide. Végül a moderátor berekesztette az ülést, és a továbbiakban megvonta Oláh úrtól a szót, arra hivatkozva, hogy kifutottunk az időből. Számos utas a montreali vasútállomásról ezután odajött hozzám, és magánemberként gratulált a fölszólalásomhoz. Az Oláh úr táborához tartozó emberek közül néhányan igencsak görbén néztek rám, míg egyikük oda nem jött, és azt nem mondta komoran: „András, beszélnünk kell”. Vidáman helyeseltem mondván, hogy vállalom. Azóta várok türelmesen.

Másnap, november 12-én, a színhely a montreali Holokauszt Emlékközpontba tevődött át, ahol Kálmán Gábor amerikai-magyar holokauszt túlélőnek filmjét vetítették, újfent a magyar IHRA elnökség, és a magyar nagykövetség szervezésében. Ezúttal úgy tűnt, a moderátor is, a közönség is jobban felkészült egy esetleges kínos szituációra. A közönség soraiban sokakat ismertem föl az Orbán kormány helyi rajongóinak klubjából. Ők is jól ismertek engem és gyanakvó szemekkel nézegettek felém és a mellettem helyet foglaló Kertész Ákosra. Többjük aláírta azt a petíciót, amelyet a korábbi magyar nagykövettel, Pordány Lászlóval egyeztetve nyújtottak be a Harper kormánynak. A petícióban azt kérelmezték, hogy Harperék ne adjanak politikai menedékjogot annak az embernek, aki az Orbán kormány által szított gyűlöletkampány elől kért menedékjogot Montreálban. Kertésznek az volt a bűne, hogy erős szavakkal bírálta a Fidesz csalétekgyártóit, illetve mind azokat, akik generációkon át bedőlnek a szeretet látszatát keltő politikai átveréseknek Magyarországon.

Kálmán dokumentumfilmje egy megrendítő tisztelgés egy keresztény asszony, Magó Gyöngyi emberi magatartása előtt. Magó, úgy döntött, hogy utánanéz annak, mi történt azokkal a szerencsétlen zsidókkal, akiket Kalocsán, egyik napról a másikra, a magyar csendőrség emberei marhavagonokba zártak és kiszállítottak a lengyelországi vágóhídra. A keresztény Magó Gyöngyi nem értette, miért nincs jóformán semmi jele Kalocsán annak, hogy ott 1944 előtt több mint ezer tisztességes zsidó élt és dolgozott. Kíváncsi volt arra, mért nincs soha semmiféle megemlékezés róluk, mért nem állítottak nekik semmiféle emlékművet a faluban. Kíváncsi volt a keresztény tanárnő, hogy saját iskolájában, miért nem tanítanak a gyerekeknek semmit, de semmit, az ártatlanul elsöpört zsidó emberek tragikus sorsáról. (A cinikus olvasó most akár azt is mondhatná, hogy már megint egy jól ismert kaptafára készült ez a vetítés. Már megint egy nem-zsidó magyar ember zsidó-szeretetének tisztelgünk és nem azoknak, akiket a magyar keresztények nagy többségének közömbössége miatt úgy irtottak ki, mintha patkányok lettek volna).

A vetítés végén, miután már több kérdés elhangzott, én is fel álltam. Kálmán filmje fölvillantott néhány fontos és sokatmondó pillanatot az újjáéledő magyarországi antiszemitizmusról. Először gratuláltam a filmrendezőnek kiváló és fontos munkájához, majd kérdésemmel, mint egy nappal korábban, a vetítés szponzorához, a magyar kormány képviselőjéhez, Oláh Lajoshoz fordultam. Ezúttal, a beszélgetés moderátora, előrelátó óvatossággal, már nem volt hajlandó végighallgatni engem, mit tette volt azt kollegája az egy nappal korábban. Siettetni kezdett, és pillanatonként félbeszakítva arra kért, hogy tegyem már fel a kérdéseimet, és kíméljem meg a hallgatóságot a részletektől. Úgy tettem, ahogy óhajtotta. Megkérdeztem Oláhtól, hogy mondja meg nekünk, miért képtelen a magyar kormány azt tenni a hazájában, amit külföldön prédikál a zsidóknak. Erre a moderátor Oláh úrhoz fordult és megkérdezte tőle, hogy kíván-e válaszolni erre a kérdésre. Ő azt felelte, hogy nem, és ezzel tovább is ugrottunk a következő kérdésre. A tömegbe beépített Orbán rajongók fölényes mosollyal fellélegeztek.

Ekkor egy férfi emelkedett föl a közönség soraiból, az egyik Kalocsai túlélő, akinek, mint Kálmán Gábor filmrendezőnek is, kisgyerekként sikerült megmenekülnie a mészárlás elől. Miután bemutatkozott, kifejtette, hogy bár azzal a szándékkal jött ide, hogy nem fog felszólalni, kénytelen most ezt megtenni. Kénytelen vagyok nemtetszésemnek hangot adni, mondta, annak a tiszteletnek a hiánya miatt, mellyel az az előző kérdést fogadta a moderátor és a magyar kormány embere. A túlélő Oláh úr felé fordult, és megkérte, hogy legyen szíves fel állni. Ódor Bálint jobb keze, erre nem volt hajlandó. Hátat fordítva hallgatta kérdezőjét, aki ezek után föltette saját kérdését. Ő is, az Orbán rendszer berkein belül burjánzó antiszemitizmussal kapcsolatban érdeklődött. Oláh úr megtagadta a választ. Kijelentette, hogy ez a kérdés nem a filmmel kapcsolatos, ő nem azért van itt, hogy beszéljen. Erre a moderátor egy új kérdezőnek adott hangot. Ez a harmadik ember is fölállt, és Oláh Lajos felé fordulva, megismételte az előző két ember kérdését, amelyeket addig, se a moderátor, se Oláh Lajos nem voltak hajlandóak figyelembe venni. _Ekkor Oláh úr egy nagy, fájdalmas sóhajt hallatott, majd a kérdező felé fordulva kijelentette, hogy nem hajlandó válaszolni a föltett kérdésekre egy olyan teremben, amely tele van gyűlölettel._ Az est moderátora gyorsan témát váltott, megkérte a hallgatókat, hogy innentől kezdve a filmrendezőnek, és ne a rendezvény szervezőinek, szponzorának tegyék fel a kérdéseiket. Ezzel véget vetett az IHRA szerelvény mozdonyvezetőjének kínos felelősségre vonása. Szabad út nyílt a további csalizásnak.

Én ezek után leszálltam a csalétket adagoló szerelvényről. A szerelvény Montreálból több kanadai város felé vette útját.

Tudomásom szerint a kalauzok és a mozdonyvezetők már sokkal felkészültebben, előrelátóbb módon kezelték az utasokat. az új megállókban. Én azóta is egyre több és több utast bíztatnék arra, hogy szólaljanak fel bátran, bárhol, ahol ez a vonat megáll. Tegyék fel a mozdonyvezetőknek, a kalauzoknak azokat a kérdéseket, melyeket muszáj föltennünk: mit keres, a túlélők közt a szeretet látszatát keltő csalétek, hová viszi a nemzetközi zsidóságot ez a szerelvény? _Miért nem képes az Orbán kormány úgy cselekedni Magyarországon, ahogy külföldön prédikál? Mi a célja ennek a szeretet látszatát keltő, hízelgő átverésnek?_

_
*Göllner András hét részes sorozatának hatodik része a KMH-ban már publikált ötödik, negyedik, harmadik, második és első részből folytatódik. A szöveget magyarra fordította a KMH részére Kertész Ákos.*_


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Március 14)

Melitta írta:


> *Orbán és a zsidók — A hízelgő átverés anatómiája (2. rész): Alászállás poklokra*
> 
> 
> A holokauszt viszonylag későn érte el Magyarországot – első ízben 1941-ben, majd mindent bepótoló hevességgel 1944 márciusában – de a fogantatása jóval előbb történt, amikor Hitler még egy kósza felhő sem volt Európa politikai egén.
> ...


****************************************************************************************************************************************************************
*Borzalmas lehetett ez a rádöbbenés a valós igazságra. 
Ezt a legnagyobb ellenségemnek sem kívánnám...

Mély együttérzésem, olyan család nincs, ahol mindenki makulátlanul tiszta. De ez nagy ütés lehetett a lelken, akit érintett.
G.B.
*****************************************************************************************************************************************************************


----------

